# "Getting to know you, getting to know all about you"



## lilhoglet

I thought it would be nice/fun to have a topic where everyone could introduce/let everyone know a little something about them. It can be a random bit about you or anything at all that gives other members insight to who you are.

Here I go!
Favorite Color : tiffany blue
I am fanatical about penguins. I have more toy penguins than I can count.
I started college today and it was a mixed experience!
I went to the U.K. as part of my high school musical theatre group to perform at the Fringe.
I love home-made iced tea.
I am not a hedgehog owner _yet_
I crochet
I majored in dance and graphic design at my high school
My best friend has a yellow lab named Petey and I just love him 

I'll just edit this as I think of other tidbits

... forgot to say my name. I'm Nia


----------



## lilhoglet

Hi LG. I think you are pretty interesting! You grow turnips and juggle - how is that not interesting?! My friend is in love with Phantom as well, she has seen it on Broadway probably about 4-5 times and she would NEVER pass up the opportunity to go see it again. She actually has the biggest crush on the Phantom, yes, the actual character - go figure!


----------



## LizardGirl

Haha, I got to see the Phantom of Broadway this summer too! And who could not be in love with him... heh. :lol:


----------



## Gnarly

Great idea. 

+ I currently own five hedgehogs (but we are looking to expand our family)
+ I am married to a Marine, he's a very patient man.
+ I have a the best dog, in the world, his name is Bad Ass Brody (but we just call him Brody), and 
he's the biggest sissy ever. 
+ I love music. I tend to listen to a lot of hardcore, indie folk, and ska. And everything else, 
actually, including some rap. 
+ I almost only watch cartoons. 
+ The only thing I can cook/bake/whatever is cheesecake. 
+ My favorite color is green. 
+ I read all of the time, usually a few books at once. 
+ Every winter I snowboard every chance I get. 
+ My real name is Katrina, and I don't think "Hurricane Katrina" jokes are very funny.


----------



## iamdbf

Great idea!

Im Zach.
Im awesome , 
My favorite colour is turquoise,
i'm straight(i thought that was necessary to make clear, cuz the line right above may make u think otherwise),
i am in 8th grade,
im 14
i have been in va all my life(exept for vacations) and i never moved.
i vacation to florida every year. i'm Jewish (though it eat ham and bacon like theirs no tomorrow)
i have one pet, a girl hegie, Jade.
My best freing has a mutt pepper and i think he's awesome,
i was first introduced to hedgies a bit over 2 years ago.
I got Jade July 26.(She was born June 8)
I like rap and rock.
i used to be obsessed with dolphins like about 4 years ago.
i go to public school(went to private last year)
I love the book series pendragon, artemis fowl, and eragon.
My fav movie is Kung-Pow, but i also love stuff with will smith and i gues Shia lebuff too.
Jeff Corwin is kinda my role model cuz i love animals and i'd like to have a similar Job.
I am good at school, especially math, and think logically about everything.
I watch a mix of cartoons and real shows... and i luv family guy.
I love sweet chocolatey foods,
I play tennis(not serously, just some for fun),
i am a great video gamer. (best person i know (or anyone that i know knows)at Super smash bros brawl,
i work out a few times a week,
i wake up amazingly late(my record is 1:46, but i have a friend who's record is 1:50. so close!)
i love art(i'm good at it too),
i have switched schools like 6 times,
i am scool smart and socially smart,
im shortish (5'3),
i'm lightish (90 lbs),
i'm caucasion(sp mistake?),
i am attractive  
i've edited this post/message thing about 6 times
I love chineses food (yes. typicall jew)
i love tilapia and mahi-mahi
my very fav book is pendragon book 9 ravens rise
i joke pervertedly with my friends 
I liv in VA.
and i probably have the most amount of facts and the most random facts.

Katrina, if anyone makes the hurricane jokes, just be like "then you can feel my wrath" i kno a Katrina who says that. lol.

btw, i edit this as i think of more stuffs.  :shock:


----------



## drowsydreamer

All righty, I guess its my turn.

My name is Erica.
My hedgehog is Turbo. 
I'm a college student at Macalester in Minnesota.
My favorite color is blue.
I'm addicted to Diet Cherry Coke
I spend way too much time online
and not enough time doing homework (whoops!)
I sleep a lot
but not quite as much as Turbo.
I have a fiance, but we're not getting married til 2011.
I love high-heeled shoes
I have done karate for 8 years. 
And last but not least, I like to read.


----------



## Hedgie17

my name is Gia
i go to public school
i have a miniature scnauzer named sophie
i dont have a hedgie
i like to draw
i listen to pretty much any music
i love to read
i hope to become a zoologist cause i love animals
i am thirteen
my fav color is purple
i love the show jon and kate plus eight
i play softball and volleyball
I am the clumsyist person ever!
i love sour patch kids
and thats about it!


----------



## lilhoglet

It's very interesting to read up on everyone's fun facts and see what I have in common.

Zach - I also love Family Guy. Stewie is one of my favorite cartoon characters of all time. I find myself quoting him often :lol: I'm taking a tennis class for half of my fall semester - I guess we'll see how that goes! I have to wake up at 7:30 to get ready and commute there >.< My boyfriend talked me into it. :roll: 

Gia- J&K +8 is the cutest show ever. I love watching the little kids


----------



## Hathery

Hmmm, okay! I can try this out.

- I have one hedgehog named Laika. She just turned 1 in July.
-I have 2 Siamese cats (Tinker & Gabe)
-I clog dance
-I competed in the world baton twirling championships in Notre Dame at the age of 10
-I am 24, and have been married for over 4 years
-I love sleeping more than just about anything
-I love black and pink when they're together (my wedding dress was black and pink!)
-I idolize silent screen star Theda Bara
-I watch professional wrestling (WWE)
-I was voted "Largest Vocabulary" in my senior yearbook.
-I am related to the original blonde bombshell Jean Harlow
-I'm a natural blonde, but dyed my hair for 10 years before letting it go natural again
-I was in a ska/punk band in high school (I played bass)
-I play piano, guitar, flute, and marimba


----------



## zoologist

my name is Jessy, i'm 19 and i go to school in Florida and i'm studying to become a zoologist. 
i just got my hedgehog last week and his name is Sonic Cloud, but i just call him Cloud
i am obbsessed with turtles, and during the summer i work with a volunteer group who works with sea turtle nests. this past weekend i dug up about 20 hatchlings and released them into the sea.
my favorite colors are black and green, but not together. i love sweet mint iced tea, and being a southern girl.
i have two pet turtles, one red ear slider named Torti and an eastern box turtle hatchling named Carolina.

more to come, for sure


----------



## iamdbf

LG, u said u r boring, but i don't think so.

Hathery, a black and pink wedding dress? Wow. never heard of one of those.


----------



## Hathery

I had my wedding dress custom made


----------



## pammie

oooh my go!
ERM.... i live in liverpool home of liverpool fc, the beatles and the superlambanana (england)
i love football (or soccer as you guys call it) and even work for liverpool football club.
i have an african hedgie called momo and an egyptian called pharoah
i also have a northern flying squirrel (demitri), 2 dogs (mitzi and bobby), 2 bearded dragons (sami and nino) plus lots of dragon eggs and a cat called jess.
Momo is named after a liverpool player called momo sissoko who is rubbish but had a good name.
i just qualified as a teacher and i'm teaching my first class on friday!
i listen to mostly R&B music but a bit of everythng.
my favourite colours are yellow and sky blue ...but i just got an adorable purple car!
I think the liverpool lambananas were the greatest things ever invented!
I'm not happy if i dont have a holiday booked so far this year i have been to canada and berlin but have nothing else to look forward to.

i think thats it for now


----------



## Vortex

hehe this is cute  here i go.. just a little about me,

my name is Anna,
my favorite colors are Black, and green
my hedgehogs name is Daisy, she about 2 and 1/2 years old, i love her so much!!!
i also have a Dog, Frog, African dwarf frog, Newt, Rat, Crested Gecko, Red eared slider,
i love all animals, i hope to do something with animals when im older.
Music is my llife! mostly hardcore/rock but i pretty much love it all ,, just not country, or some rap
i like to dance for fun,
i LOVE too Draw, im almost always drawing,
i like too Read, but it has to be good or i get bored,
i love chocolate!!!
i own a guitar but i have yet to really learn it, i really want to though!!!
im a BIG video game Girl, i know its bad but iv been playing them longer than i can remember :lol: 
most of all i love my family and friends, i dont dont what i would do with out them,

ok so thats a lil about me, pretty boring i know


----------



## r_k_chic47

Wow, I feel better now! I thought I was the youngest one here :lol: Apparently not!
Anyways, a little about myself:

I also love John and Kate Plus 8 (i watch it every time it's on, even if it's a repeat!)
I love family guy
I like watching medical shows and whatnot
I love animals and want to be a veterinarian or zookeeper (something to do with animals at least)
I am currently taking advanced biology and algebra classes (my best subjects  )
I am 15, just started 10th grade today
My dad used to breed/raise birds (ex: chickens, ducks, pidgeons, pheasants, quails, and many more) and we always went to the Wolf Lake Swap Meet in Indiana every year (they sell lots of different kinds of animals and you never know what you're gonna see! I've seen prairie dogs, alligators, scorpions, raccoons, hedgehogs, degus, birds, etc..)
I used to have lots of Degus (if anyone knows what they are, they're like gerbils but bigger)
I got my hedgie at the Wolf Lake Swap Meet
I listen to 99% metal/rock music, but I also listen to some rap and other genres
I have one hedgehog (Pepper), one golden retriever (Jake), and one black kitten (Obama..my dad named him  )
I love to read mystery/suspense books, especially if they're about vampires, etc..
My favorite colors are Black, gray, and blue
I spend a lot of time on the computer (typing speed of 65 wpm lol)

Ummmm idk what else to say! I'm actually a very shy person but not on the computer!

~Emily


----------



## Vortex

r_k_chic47 said:


> Ummmm idk what else to say! I'm actually a very shy person but not on the computer!


haha i feel the same way!!


----------



## LizardGirl

> oooh my go!
> ERM.... i live in liverpool home of liverpool fc, the beatles and the superlambanana (england)
> i love football (or soccer as you guys call it) and even work for liverpool football club.
> i have an african hedgie called momo and an egyptian called pharoah
> i also have a northern flying squirrel (demitri), 2 dogs (mitzi and bobby), 2 bearded dragons (sami and nino) plus lots of dragon eggs and a cat called jess.


Ooh, nice to see another beardie owner! Mine are getting more elderly, but they haven't aged for about 3 years. :roll:


----------



## hedgie7908

This is fun! I like finding out that I have a few things in common with other hedgie owners 

My name is Sara and I'm 23
My hedgehog is Chip and he was born in March 2008. 
My boyfriend and I have a white/red saddleback Siberian Husky, 1 blue eye 1 amber eye.
I've been obsessed with Elvis Presley since the age of 4, and published my senior thesis on him.
I've lived in VA my whole life, but travel a LOT (North America and Europe).
I graduated college in 2007 with a B.A. in History and a B.A. in Political Science, and am going back to get my M.B.A. because why not??
I don't watch a ton of TV but I do watch Jon&Kate Plus 8!!!! And WWE Raw haha
My favorite music and movies are of the 1950s-1970s.

I think that's it! Nice to meet you all!


----------



## hedgie love

*Natalie*

My name is *Natalie*
My favorite things to do are horseback riding, drawing, writing, and researching random things
My favorite color is turquoise
My hedgehog's name is Herisson (French for hedgehog)
I show in Arabian horseback riding competitions
I got into hedgehogs when I googled hedgehog at random
I love classical music and always have a song in my head
I can sort of play violin (I took orchestra in 7th grade)
I am the worst speller on earth thank goodness for spell check
I consider myself a pretty good writer and hope to publish a fantasy novel one day
I love chocolate covered sunflower seeds
One of my favorite things to do is research hedgehogs
My hedgehog website is http://www.thehedgehog.info

That's all _for now_


----------



## Gnarly

hedgie love, I was the assistant manager of a barn for a while! and I've been riding since I was six. It nice to know there is another barn rat on the board.


----------



## Kalandra

Hmm. 

I have a ton of interests, too long to post but here is an image from one of my hobbies. I started raising monarch butterflies this year. I planted a lot of milkweed the last two years to attract monarchs. I then collect the caterpillars to give them a safe place to grow. Below is an image from the first butterfly that emerged this year. He (yes it was a male) is hanging from a milkweed leaf. He stayed on his leaf for a while and then flew away, the others we released took off immediately for the trees.


----------



## Vortex

Wow! thats has to be so cool raising butterflys! thats a great picture also!


----------



## iamdbf

I tried to raise em too, but my milkweed didn't grow.


----------



## Luck

my turn 

ahem
My name is Dakota and i HATE south and north dakota jokes
I hate music
I walk on my tiptoes all the time(ever since i could walk)
I like to read
I'm in high school
favorite colors are brown,purple,yellow,orange
Have a pitbull,lovebird,and of course a hedgie
my hedgies name is Demon


----------



## drowsydreamer

Luck said:


> I walk on my tiptoes all the time(ever since i could walk)


I used to do that too! Until I started karate, and then I HAD to learn to walk flat footed.


----------



## Luck

if i were u i woulda only been flat-footed when using karate


----------



## Gnarly

Luck said:


> I hate music


Seriously?


----------



## Luck

yup i just cant stand music


----------



## Gnarly

Luck said:


> yup i just cant stand music


Wow, I've never met anyone who doesn't like music. Maybe you just don't like the garbage they play on the radio and MTV? Maybe you really love music but you havent' found the right band or something. It just baffles me. 
Or maybe you really just don't like it, and I'm silly and standing up for music. :lol:


----------



## lilhoglet

Hathery : I also watch WWE (Raw and Smackdown... occasionally ECW). Who's your favorite wrestlers? I think Santino is hilarious. I also like CM Punk and Triple H to name a few. I think your wedding dress must of looked great! I personally wouldn't have the guts to do that, but I'm also a bit of a traditionalist when it comes to that. I did however wear an apple red strapless gown for my sweet 16 which is not the norm here! Around my area sweet 15s and 16s happen a lot and are very elaborate and are almost as big of a deal as a wedding! It's an hispanic custom to have a sweet 15, but for those who don't get around to it - they just wait for a sweet sixteen. The birthday girl almost always has an expensive white wedding gown on. I just didn't see the point to that- if I wear a wedding gown for a birthday then how would I top that off for my actual wedding day. "Nope sorry... I really love that dress but it resembles my sweet 16 dress too much." I think its a little ridiculous, but to each its own. My dress was a bridesmaids dress from davids bridal and I just loved it. 

Kalandra: That picture is gorgeous. Butterflies were my favorite animal when I was younger.


----------



## iamdbf

Hathery, the traditional wedding song must not have made sence then. "here comes the bride, all dreesed in white... oh, pink and black"


----------



## iamdbf

Gnarly said:


> Luck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup i just cant stand music
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I've never met anyone who doesn't like music. Maybe you just don't like the garbage they play on the radio and MTV? Maybe you really love music but you havent' found the right band or something. It just baffles me.
> Or maybe you really just don't like it, and I'm silly and standing up for music. :lol:
Click to expand...

Mtv and 99.5(i'm assuming you are talking about 99.5 cuz thats the main radio thing... wait... is that true allover u.s?whatever) well, Mtv and 99.5 are not garbage! It is all just a taste for a certain sound. all music is.


----------



## Hedgie17

ya what iamdbf said 99.5 is not bad to me lol


----------



## Rogue

Ok well my name is Kris. I have one hedgie Captain Hedgie S. Tiggywinkles The pirate hedgehog ( The S is for snuffles ) However everyone just calls him hedgie. I actually rescued him from the evil pet store on easter so it's our Unoffcial birthday for him. I have a crazy two year old daughter named Serenity. She really is a monkey she adores hedgie more than any other pet we have or have had. I'm married to a wonderful man we were married on 07/07/07 simplest anniversary ever. My birthday is july eleventh or 7/11 I seem to like easy to remember dates. I'm in love with turtles and spent alot of time in post secondary studying them. I have a degree in Auto mechanics and trophys for culinary arts. I'm a writer for a living I write fantasy novels and children's books as well as poetry. I adore fantasy in every form and have a soft spot for all things from forgotten realms. I enjoy anime. I'm a gamer enjoying every form of game from board and card to computer to every platform. Favorite colours are blue and green. Favorite flower is a lily. I can't drink anything with carbonation as I get a reaction similiar to an allergy ...so no pop. Apple juice is my favorite drink in the world. I love swimming usually in the ocean but the pool is an ok sub. I enjoy the cold in fact I adore the polar bear swim each year. I'm very sensitive to heat so a Hedgie has been a tough pet but well worth any discomfort. I can't think of anything else right now so I'll leave you all with that.


----------



## KASeNIK

Wow! There's sooooooo many walks of life on this forum! You sort of build-up a generic hedgehog owner profile, and this proves me wrong, completely! I loved reading about everyone!

-So, Im Cassie. 
-I graduated from Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University in 2006 and moved to VA in 2007 for my post-college slave job for corporate america and got Murphey to keep me from getting homesick.
-I will be in debt for the rest of my life because of my degree :roll: 
-I was born and raised in Orlando, FL and miss it on a daily basis.
-I never saw snow until I was 20 yrs old and took a vacation to go snowboarding.
-Im a pilot (one of my minors in college with a Private, Instrument and Commercial license and working on my flight instructing license) and it's my favorite passed time although it's very expensive.
-I am completely fascinated with weather, specifically hurricanes and tornadoes.
-I could watch What Not to Wear until the day I die, but I am the least fashionable person I know.
-There is nothing greater to drink than Dr. Pepper from the fountain (not a can, or bottle - but the fountain!)
-My favorite meal is angel hair pasta and homemade red tomato sauce.
-I love line-dancing at my favorite bar in Florida.  
-My best times and memories are always from summer which is my favorite time of year.
-I love quoting song lyrics and movies.
-I am completely grossed out by anything soggy (soggy bread from mayo or any other random condiment, cereal or cookies in milk, over cooked noodles in chicken noodle soup).
-I love Disney movies.
-I'll try almost anything once.
-I am a firm believer that a homemade warm chocolate chip cookie or duct tape can solve any problem.


----------



## LizardGirl

> I am a firm believer that a homemade warm chocolate chip cookie or duct tape can solve any problem.


Haha, that is great. :lol:


----------



## iamdbf

Rogue said:


> I actually rescued him from the evil pet store


that just makes the mill make more to replace him. buying from evil pet stores never helps.


----------



## Rogue

iamdbf said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually rescued him from the evil pet store
> 
> 
> 
> that just makes the mill make more to replace him. buying from evil pet stores never helps.
Click to expand...

Not in my situation someone had accidental babies and sold them to the pet store The pet store doesn't usually sell hedgehogs and hasn't gotten anymore. Also local animal protection officers have charged the store for neglect and abuse. Animal protection officers prevent evil pet stores from even existing usually. No big stores can sell cats or dogs except ones from local shelters and conditions are looked into often. Stores can not sell exotics without a special license not easily obtained. The hedgie incident was unfortunate the store had never carried any exotic and knew nothing of thier care the owner should never have sold them to the store in the first place. So in short never say never my boy could've died if he stayed two actually did and no hedgies will replace them. The store has learned a lesson not to take in animals they don't know how to care for. So it was a good thing in my opinion that I saved his life. The city where I live has laws against the entire idea of any animal mill. It makes me sad thinking of places where there are no animal protection officers or where laws arn't in place or enforced.


----------



## Zalea

I was debating whether to buy a hedgie from a local pet store. There aren't really any breeders in my state, so that was going to be my only option pretty much unless I drove 4 hours to Maryland. They kind of scared me at the store, though. When I talked to the owners, they were like "It's an 'it' right now. We're not sure what gender it is." They also said they hadn't handled it much...and I'm not sure what they were feeding it. I also took it as a bad sign when they only had a 32 hour guarantee, and no other support at all. I can definitely see where some of the pet store horror stories come from. :| Luckily, I was going on a trip to see family in Virginia and happened to stumble across the website of a breeder in the area. So now I have a wonderful little boy, with much thanks to Tina from Bloomin' Hedgehogs! 

I'm new to the forum, and I thought I'd introduce myself here. My name is Ashley, the nickname Zalea comes from 3 or 4 years ago when I was gaming a lot. It just kind of stuck after I started using it. I'm 20 years old, I'm an English major in a small liberal arts college in West Virginia. My hedgie's name is Quentin. I've had him about 3 weeks now, and I love him dearly already (I have yet to get my boyfriend to pick him up though...it seems like a lot of men don't like being poked or something from what I've seen on different forums, and he seems to be one of them :roll: ). I love _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ and am definitely a Tim Burton fan. My favorite food definitely has to be chili (I love the stuff! It's so tasty!). I hate when people come into a situation with an "I know everything and you're wrong" attitude--I just don't see how that's a learning experience for anyone. My favorite color is green. I prefer silver to gold. And recently I'm learning to code things, so I'm helping my boyfriend work on a gaming site (I'm thinking about adding a section about hedgies on there on a subdomain, so if that works out I'll put the link in my signature here or something). 

I think these forums are great, and hold invaluable information. I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone here a little better.


----------



## LizardGirl

Welcome!


----------



## lilhoglet

Welcome!


----------



## cat

ok here goes..

- im 25
- im a vet tech
- i have a hedgie named Kovi
- i have 2 springer spaniels named William and Phoebe
- i have a horse named Lukah's Trouble (the love of my life)
- i still love anything disney (i collect the disney DVDs)
- i forget almost everything that doesnt involve my animals or my work
- still live at home
- my b/f lives 2 hours away from me 
- my b/f has a turtle named Tuddles
- i love rock and country music, and Great Big Sea (yay concert in Nov!!)
- Dean Koontz is the best weird sci fi horror writer ever!!
- fav colour is hunter green
- fav food is pasta or rice
- fav movie is Tombstone "im your huckleberry"
- fav smell is horse poop
- fav sound is horse shoes on concrete

k, i think thats it for now lol


----------



## heather

yeah fun thread  

- I'm 27 (so very old, I know) and I'm an audiologist. Basically I test hearing, sell hearing aids, and test dizzy people. 
- I'm from Buffalo NY but I don't like football and I don't eat chicken wings. I do love snow and downhill skiing though. 
- I'm a spaz about animals. I have three cats- Bert, Ernie, and Oscar and I've been known to carry out serious conversations with them. Especially with Oscar because he actually chirps back at me. 
- I also have a female timneh African grey parrot, Gonzo, a female lineolated parakeet, Goober, and a plain old male budgie, Skeeter. 
- I live with my boyfriend of 6 1/2 years. We'll get married eventually...Hey if it ain't broke, don't fix it, right?
- My second love after animals is cooking. I'll try anything once and I love to find crazy ways to make healthy meals. 
- I'm addicted to CSI and Law and Order: criminal intent reruns. My DVR is full of them. 
- my biggest pet peeves are typing in text (sorry guys), and people who don't know how to use their turn signals when driving. 
- the three things I love to do but rarely get the opportunity: Texas hold'em poker games, kickball, hard core camping. 
- the hardest part about nearing 30 is seeing your friends get married and have kids and disappear of the face of the social planet.


----------



## Gnarly

Heather, you aren't even close to old!


----------



## lilhoglet

heather said:


> - my biggest pet peeves are typing in text (sorry guys), and people who don't know how to use their turn signals when driving.


I HATE when people do not use their signals. It's scary to see people who change lanes at the drop of a dime without warning anybody because they were too ****y to put their signals on... and then it's even worse when they do it AGAIN - weaving through traffic like nothing. Absolutely hate it! :evil:


----------



## heavenlyhogs

I am 36 
I was born in Cork City Ireland now living in essex uk
I am moving to my dream destination before Christmas
I gave up my career in the veterinary industry to care for 2 disabled sons aged 18 & 13
I am studying Zoology,herpetology & basic small animal nursing to secure a job in exotics
I love travelling near or far
I have about 20 snakes in my exotic pet collection and also keep horned lizards which look like miniture triceratops :lol: 
I am opening an exotic pet shop
Hedgies are my favourite exotic pet
One of my sons keep insects and amphibians
I love music & art
I have a keen interest in buying investment properties abroad
My Parents own a 4 star hotel where i sometimes help out


----------



## nomisinad

Hey, 
- im daniela, 21yrs from germany
- i own 4 hedgies and in 1-2 weeks ill get an algerian black one 
- me and my bf have looooots of pets at home, including exotic ones like spiders, insects and reptiles. 
- ill start studying this year chinese at the university
- i spent half a year in spain as an au pair
- hmmm what more? help me and ask!

http://www.northernhedgies.de.tl


----------



## iamdbf

nomisinad said:


> Hey,
> - im daniela, 21yrs from germany
> - i own 4 hedgies and in 1-2 weeks ill get an algerian black one
> - me and my bf have looooots of pets at home, including exotic ones like spiders, insects and reptiles.
> - ill start studying this year chinese at the university
> - i spent half a year in spain as an au pair
> - hmmm what more? help me and ask!
> 
> http://www.northernhedgies.de.tl


At first i though u used 21 yrs as a distance. i get it now.
An algerian black??? Awesome!!!
Just add details like ones other people did. Look to see stuff others said and if you see something like someone says their favorite movie, say yours. u get the idea. Fav. movie,colour, book, and maybe your hobbies/interests r some more examples.


----------



## lilhoglet

nomisinad said:


> Hey,
> - im daniela, 21yrs from germany
> - i own 4 hedgies and in 1-2 weeks ill get an algerian black one
> - me and my bf have looooots of pets at home, including exotic ones like spiders, insects and reptiles.
> - ill start studying this year chinese at the university
> - i spent half a year in spain as an au pair
> - hmmm what more? help me and ask!
> 
> http://www.northernhedgies.de.tl


  an algerian black? Be sure to post pics!


----------



## nomisinad

sure i will!!!!

it will be hard to find a fitting girlfriend for him.. algerian blacks are so rare here..

daniela

http://www.northernhedgies.de.tl


----------



## Andy_Leigh

Well now that I'm here I guess its my turn...
My name is Andrea, but I go by Andy
I am 19
I have never been very girly at all. 
I work with an after school program so the non-girlyness comes in handy when a little boy in second grade walks up with a wolf spider saying "Eat? Eat?" :roll: 
I am from Texas but recently moved to Oklahoma to go to school
I will readily admit that I did not read all the post on this thread before posting 
My favorite color is dark green.
I have a mud turtle named Piggy, but no hedgehog yet.
As for Zach's "sleeping in record" I beat it with 2:30 (one of the few joys of being home schooled for a while)
I do have a boyfriend, but he lives in Pennsylvania. He just finished college to be a teacher and I'm about to start with the same basic goal in mind 
I love video games and computer games. Especially RPGs (like Neverwinter Nights.. that's actually where I met my boyfriend lol Sad, I know.  ) as well as traditional D&D 
I live with my sister and her husband... they keep it soooooo stinkin cold in this house that, as soon as I got here, my turtle started burmating...*sigh*

Ummm I think that's all.....

... and now I have that song from The Sound of Music stuck in my head... lol


----------



## lilhoglet

Andy_Leigh said:


> ... and now I have that song from The Sound of Music stuck in my head... lol


Haha... sorry I'm a musical theatre gal so I thought it would be cute! lol


----------



## peanut1388

This is the first time I have seen this site but I have been with hedgies for about 4 years I have a hedgehog of my own named Peanut and he is special little guy! Of course he is sleeping right now but I cannot wait until he wakes up I have had Peanut for 1 year and a half now but my brother used to have one named Mace but then Lost intrest in him and decided to sell him I missed him dearly so I asked my parents if I could get one of my own and they said ONLY if I promissed to look after him and spend lots of time with him so I did and here we are! I like designing SAFE toys for Peanut and he loves them too I'd say his favourite toy is either the Sawdust Filled Sock or the Toilet Paper tube of Hay! They might not be very much but he loves em but he ADORES his wheel!  OH and im 12 years old and I love my horses and other animals! (espeshaly my horses and hedgie  )


----------



## r_k_chic47

I've slept until almost 4 pm!  i dont know what time i had gone to bed, but it wasnt that late, surprisingly


----------



## sagesmommy

cant believe i didnt see this sooner i love these!!! OK !

my name is Jaymee
I am 21 but everyone laughs when i say that cause they say i look 16!
i was introduced to hedgehogs in 2007 and got my first one last week(2008)
I love PENGUINS and meerkats!
i have been with the same guy for 4 years <3
i love cartoons(currently watching simpsons)
RICK SPRINGFIELD ROCKS!
I always loose the remote!
my favorite color is purple
I was voted most musical 3yrs in a row in high school.
i love albino animals
I love OBLIVION Elder Scrolls for 360 and PC!!!!.
My favorite movies are anime.(#1 is Spirited Away i named my cat Chihiro after it!)
i go to Disney World once a year every year!
I've been to the hospital more than anyone i know!
I played the White Witch in Narnia on stage.
I collect Norway Gnomes
My dream role is Peter in peter pan.
in my household(upstairs+downstairs) we have 4 dogs 2 cats a gerbil 5 fish and of coarse a hedgehog!
I love Tim Burton.
My favorite holiday is Halloween or Samhein 
I love musicals(wicked, phantom of the opera) 
I love peace signs 
I want to be an spca agent when i grow up  haha


----------



## LizardGirl

Yeah! Another POTO fan!


----------



## Chewy

Heres some stuff about me:
-I'm 15
-My real name is Nathan
-I have 2 brothers, 3 step sisters, and 2 step brothers
-I was introduced to hedgehogs when I was in 2nd or 3rd grade and have fell in love with them ever since!!!
-I'm talented in weird, useless kind of ways.
-I can ride a unicycle
-I can walk on stilts
-I can juggle
-I can ride a 6 foot tall unicycle
-Suprisingly I do not want to be a carnie!!! lol
-I want to be a zoo keeper
-I plan to volunteer at the zoo, vet clinic, and humane society within the next year.
-I go to lake cumberland almost every other weekend except for the colder parts of the year.
-I like musicals
-I listen to pop, rock, soft rock, and country
-My friends think I'm weird because I love hedgies so much! lol I'm sure some of you on here get the same thing.
-My stepsis and I are best friends! When my mom and her dad married we found out that I was a day older than her, we are exactly alike, and sometimes complete each others sentences. Its like we were twins and seperated at birth. 
-I'm really good at school. 
-I'm taking two junior classes my 10th grade year. 
-I'm really good at art but often find myself uninspired.
-I'm pretty short (5',4") 

I could keep going on and on and on but I'm not. I'm going to stop before I get carpal tunnel. lol


----------



## AllQuills

My name is Lydia
I first got into the hedgie-craze in December 2007
My hedgehog is named Juniper. She was born in April and I adopted her in June
I've heard about this site for a while but I only actually signed up a couple of weeks ago
Other than hedgehogs, some of my favorite animals are whales, walruses, and cats
I love the movie Finding Nemo  It's one of my favorite kid movies
My favorite color is purple
My favorite hedgehog colors are oak brown and dark-eyed whites
I love acting and dancing
I've won lots of writing awards
Other than hedgehogs I have lizards and a fish
I love reading and I'm good at spelling
I'm a member of the Hedgehog Welfare Society
I am going to breed my hedgehog at the end of October
My favorite shapes are those curly cue spiral thingies
I live in New York
This is probably getting boring...I wonder if anyone will actually read all of it anyway?
I check my e-mail about a dozen times a day :lol: 
I've been homeschooled all my life
I have 5 siblings


----------



## Chewy

I read it all Lydia. lol


----------



## Andy_Leigh

AllQuills said:


> This is probably getting boring...I wonder if anyone will actually read all of it anyway?


I did!!


----------



## AllQuills

Well, thank you very much.


----------



## sagesmommy

i did too!


----------



## Chewy

See AllQuills we all read the whole thing! lol We find you very interesting.


----------



## Melissa

So Im Melissa
-Im 21 and for my 21st birthday instead of drinking I went to the gun range. LOL
-Im in my 3rd year of college.
-Im in a sorority.
-I am double majoring in Criminal Forensics and Psychology. And I dont know exactly what I want to do with it yet. 
-I adopted 32 soldiers
-I sell makeup. But I think I give more away than sell it!
-I have 4 hedgies. Aero, Rosa, Needler, Cavalier. All boys.. Yes I said "Rosa" and yes he is a boy. I didnt give him the name for the record!
-I have a dog Lola. And she is a spoiled brat!
-I work with Make A Wish, Adopt A Soldier and a few other local charities/philanthrophies. I also on my spare time like going to the nursing homes and do facials on the elderly women.
-I love chocolate.
-I like the color purple.
-I hate doing my hair.
-I do my own acrylic nails.
-I dont mind blood. But cant stand watching shows where it comes out of someones mouth.
-I live a mile away from my parents.
-I am up late at night.
-I dont watch live tv. Everything is always recorded. 
-I love to talk..especially about myself!

I cant think of anything else right now..Sorry for the complete randomness.


----------



## Benus95

My name is Benus [read like tennis with a "B"] , its not my full name

Im a chocolateholic( wrong spelling)
I have a dog
Im twelve turning 13 in 19 days
have 8 siblings
love food 
im POLISH
im 7th grader
I have a lot of smartikles
love animals but usually scared of big dogs
love to watch TV
love my comp. except it is kinda slow


----------



## sebian

I put this off long enough  

- My name is Sara
- I'm married to a medieval historian
- We have 3 hedgies 
- I have a BFA in Photography from one of the top 5 art schools in the nation
- In 2007, I studied Art History abroad in Italy, graduated 3 days after I got back home, got married 2 months after I graduated, then moved half way across the country the next day. 
- I knit and needlepoint
- I play World of Warcraft
- I work for a sound/video editor and have met all sorts of famous and soon-to-be famous people
- My husband and I are HUGE metal heads :twisted: 
- If I'm not watching baseball or football, I'm watching cartoon network
- I played the clarinet in marching band when I was in high school
- I'm addicted to chocolate and cheap wine  


I think that's about it. If I come up with something else, I'll let you know


----------



## Coco

In first i want to explain why my english is like a square lollllll

I am a french people from Sept-Iles, Québec , Canada. So sory for my poor english but i try a lot to learn ,,,
I am a woman, 47 years old, divorced since 1996
I have 2 childs 28 and 29 years old
and also a little girls of 5 years old (father is my son)
I have 14 hedgehogs cause i am realy addict to that little sweet animals and i love to choose different colors and pattern (Pinto snowflakes ect ect ) 
I love to know about lot of things (my brain want to know and know al the time)
I love to make trip ,,,,I cruise from New Orleans 2 months before Katrina Hurricane *i dont speak about gnarly lolll *(and i cry when i see the result at the TV cause i know peoples there ) i visit New Orleans, Jamaica, Mexico, Grand Caiman,swim with dolphin (i am crazy about dolphin and have a lot of dolphin every where in my house) climb a big river 650 feet high, do a lot of interesting things . 2 years after that it's the time to visit Hawaian Islands, past the equator and go to Bora Bora,Moorea and also Papetee but it's a lot of souvenir in my head cause with my littles hedgies i stay home now and don't regret anythings.
I also have littles chihuahua 2 females and one male who sometimes have babies i am realy addict with my animals ..
My first litter of hedgehogs is due around octobre 15 th ,and i'll be realy happy to see what kind of babies they will be (sexe and colors) lollllll
I am realy happy to find your forum and to read about each one it's an intersting way to learn a lot of things and to know a little about a lot of peoples 

Thanks to be there and i am happy to be with you


----------



## nomisinad

@ coco

finally someone else other than me whos mothertongue is not english!!


----------



## Coco

Hello nomisinad
you know exactly how I feel to write in english ,,,yes give me a five lollllllllll


----------



## musicanimal

I pretty much read all 7 pages and it sounds like there are a lot of awesome people on here. I'm glad to have joined. 
My name is Jen, I'm 26, but I could blend in well with any of you high schoolers. 

I LOVE animals, and music, hence the screen name. I wanted to be a vet from age 7 to 15, but then realized what it entailed, and how soft my heart is. I then wanted to be a music/band teacher...never went through with it..for some reason.

I have 7 cats, 7 ferrets, 2 leo geckos, a 90 gal tank of fish and a 45 gal tank with a clown knifefish in it. Next on my want list is a hedgehog. Even though I just got into the geckos a month ago. lol.

I am a Georgia peach, but grew up my entire life in Michigan. Married last year (07) to a Canadian and immigrated to Canada. My parents are split and both remarried, I'm the only of my mom. On my dad's side I have a step sis 2 yr younger than me, and 2 half brothers, they are 12 and 9...yes...and I'm 26.. lol.

I have a secret superhero weakness.

I like music, animals, play video games occasionally. (love lego batman). like certain crafts, beadloom...sewing ferret bedsets. I'm pretty much the man in the relationship, I fix and build everything, do the lawn work.. lol..I love tattoos and piercings and have lots of both. I love canoeing, camping, coffee dates, comedy, blue, Halloween, LOVE goin to concerts. I don't smoke and never drink because I only do that socially and nobody ever goes out.  Whoa, are ya sick of hearing of me yet? lol...


----------



## Gnarly

Welcome to the board Jen!


----------



## h_EDGE_hog

This may be a little late post, but oh well.

I have only been in 4 states my whole life (sad, i kno)
I have 5 dogs
I have lived in the country for all my life
My favorite colors are blue, and green. 
I HATE pink
I play Softball and Tennis
Sadly my sleep in record is 9:30 a.m (I dont like sleeping in)
Me and my family loves hunting (november is our favorite month)
I hate sweeping and mopping. 
I hated English in school (expecially diagramming)
I LOVE video games. *you could call me a addict* including Guitar Hero, Gamecube, Wii, Xbox, DS, and PS2. hehe.
I love Ted Dekker and Frank Perreti books (House is my love :roll: )
I read lots of science books (most commonly known as geek books)
I love Molly Moon the series (i am the only of my kind i can find...)
I love Jim Carey movies!]
I am a girl (lol)
I love subway subs, my FAVORITE!
My movie collection is huge!
I hate Seabiscuit (movie) idk wy. 
I love scary movies (some, not all)



Welll,, thattts all follkss. 


lol.


----------



## Hedge hogs rule

here we go,

-my name is bret
-i have 1 hedgehog (quillson)
-5 dogs some fish and a cat
-i live in the country (country = boring!)
-i am 13
-im in 8th grade
-i ride motocross
-i love building motocross tracks with our dozer 
-i like riding go karts (i have 3)
-i like destroying things lol (me and my friend knocked down a whole barn without asking)
-i play video games alot
-i like to read sometimes only scary books though
-i snowboard and ski eather one about everyday in the winter
-i think spanish class is the worst EVER! :evil: 
-ive broken 7 bones usually doing the things i love
-i like falling out of trees on to my mega huge trampoline
-i like watching all scary movies
-my favorite show is ski patrol

I can think of anything else but there is still much much more  :lol:


----------



## payge

well here it goes

my name is Payge


my hedgehog's name is Hedgie (i know it is not very unique but it fits him) we have had Hedgie for just over a year and when we adopted him she thought he was just about a year old.i am a very overprotective mother and we go to the vet every two weeks (mostly summer, fall, spring) for checkups because i dont want to miss anything because i know how well they hide when they are sick. and this way he gets to flirt with the vet ladies who all love him and gets his nails trimmed for free.

*i got married to the love of my life John two weeks ago and it was amazing
*i love to read
*i love my new role as a wife
*I work at kinkos---for now
*we are looking at buying a house that i could have a room just for hedgie
*I live in Wisconsin 
i would love to take in rescues or help transport and be part of the train since i live in a bigger city here (eau claire) you probably only know about it if you live around here


----------



## laurennicole

well here it goes...

My name is Lauren.
I am an animal activist(i protest fur stores, animal circus ect..) 
I foster dogs.
I help my sister with her chinchilla rescue( I LOVE animals!!)
I like the color hot pink.
I like bulldogs,great danes,french bulldogs,boxers,poodles,pugs ect.
I have ALOT of animals like birds,dogs,hamsters,hedgehogs,chinchillas,fish...
I have a hedgehog named Bessie she's 3yrs old. her color is algerian chocolate pinto blaze.
I am 13yrs old my birthday is november 22.
I'm very mature for my age.
I don't like reading.
I love hedgehogcentral.com 
When i grow up i want to be a vet (shocker lol)
I am a vegan.
thats all i can think of for know.....


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

laurennicole said:


> I have a hedgehog named Bessie she's 3yrs old. her color is algerian chocolate pinto blaze.


Lauren,
Just wanted to correct the color you listed for Bessie. 
Many members have already told you she is an *Algerian Chocolate Pinto*. 
But, she is NOT a blaze.


----------



## Reaper

You can call your hedgie any color you want. But most people won't understand what you mean if you don't use the IHA approved and recognized colors. So mine is a calico mosaic paisly diamond nutmeg supreme with a cherry on top once removed.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Reaper said:


> So mine is a calico mosaic paisly diamond nutmeg supreme with a cherry on top once removed.


Wow.....can we see a picture of your hedgie?!
She must be pretty rare. :lol:


----------



## laurennicole

well someone told me she was a blaze so..... ?


----------



## Annabeth

Well...guess I'll give this a try.

- My screen-name has been Annabeth, a combination of my real name Roxanne Elizabeth, for almost 7 years now (I was leery of putting my real name out there when I first joined the internet craze). Most of my online friends call me either Anna or Roxy.
- I used to spend alot of time in MSN chat when it was still around. I now find myself spending all my free time on online forums.
- I'm a gamer girl with a love for puzzle games. I also have a vast collection of 360 games that I dabble in.
- I'm a 31 year old RN working in a PICU in the Texas Medical Center.
- I live in Houston, Tx with my fiance' and our 2 cats: Seth, a Snowshoe Siamese and Loki, a Maine ****.
- I'm an avid reader of almost any type of book, but rarely stray out of the sci-fi or fantasy realm. 
- I used to collect turtle figurines, but have since stopped because I've run out of room. I have yet to purchase a big enough curio case for them to be moved into. 
- I rarely watch tv, but when I do I seem drawn to reality type shows like Jon & Kate Plus 8, Project Runway, Dancing with the Stars, etc.
- My favorite colors are darker versions of blue, red and purple.
- My favorite foods are Mexican, Italian and Chinese.

Umm...I can't think of anything else that you guys would want to know so I'll stop now. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl

> So mine is a calico mosaic paisly diamond nutmeg supreme with a cherry on top once removed.


LOL reaper! It seems you've added on a bit from Algerian Brown... hehehe :lol:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

laurennicole said:


> well someone told me she was a blaze so..... ?


Lauren, 
It was discussed throughout your postings and on the chat that you have an Algerian Chocolate Pinto. I'm not sure who told you that Bessie is a blaze pattern, but that one person compared to everyone else on HHC that has advised you otherwise? For clarification, a blaze marking is a form of the Pinto pattern. But just because you have a pinto, does not mean you have a blaze. Below is a picture of what the breeders are calling a blaze or half mask pattern. Technically, it's not a recognized pattern.....so it is simply a pinto hedgie. Bessie quailfies as a pinto because the tip her nose is spotted.

 So unless Bryan (the color expert) tells you differently, many members have told you several times that you have an *Algerian Chocolate Pinto*.

[attachment=0:3vfaw76i]a_blaze_sample_2.jpg[/attachment:3vfaw76i]


----------



## laurennicole

i know that just because shes a pinto deosnt mean shes a blaze. someone said shes a blaze and i said whats blaze and the person said where half her face is a differint color and i say how isshe a blaze and the person said because of her nose.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Okay, but you really should go by what the majority of people are saying, not just one person's opinion.


----------



## laurennicole

i did not say i was going with that persons opinion. i was curios. :roll:


----------



## nikki

> Re: I Need Colour Help With My Hedgie Bessie
> by bryan on Sun Oct 19, 2008 1:01 pm
> 
> Algerian Chocolate Pinto. The nose has pinto patches on it, so even if there aren't any areas with white quills, she's still pinto.
> 
> iamdbf wrote:
> I agree with gnarly. algerian chocolate, and ya, a better pic would help tho. Hey bryan, when u come strolling through here, can u answer this: Is algerian chocolate the most common colour???
> 
> Yes, Algerian Chocolate is pretty much the most common colour, with White-Bellied Chocolate a close second. The reason for this is that these are the two wild colours - the native colours. Because of this, hedgehog colours have a naturally tendency to "drift" back to chocolate. For example, Apricot bred to Grey will produce mostly Chocolate even though several other colours besides Chocolate lie between the two. Being the dominant colour form, Chocolate tends to "win out".
> 
> Bryan
> bryan
> Founder
> 
> Posts: 65
> Joined: Fri Aug 22, 2008 11:21 am
> Private messageE-mail


laurennicole....Bryan, who is the expert in hedgehog colours, who helped name all the colours, told you what colour Bessie is...so i can't understand why you are calling her a blaze now?..if you were just curious you should ask, not just state that that's what she is.


----------



## laurennicole

i dont remember reading that. i never knew she wasn't a blaze because no one ever told me that till know so after you all told me i was curios why someone told me that? :? :roll:


----------



## nikki

Because there are people that make up new names to make their, and other, hedgehog sound like a more unique colour, or they don't know the right colour. By the way you posted to the thread that Bryan told you her colour..after he did so you must have seen it.


----------



## lilhoglet

AWWW Pixie, that blaze hedgie is ADORABLE! I haven't seen many pics of them out on the internet, but whenever I do I melt!  Is that one that came from one of your past litters or just a random pic? ...

::sighs:: So cute!


----------



## laurennicole

nikki said:


> Because there are people that make up new names to make their, and other, hedgehog sound like a more unique colour, or they don't know the right colour. By the way you posted to the thread that Bryan told you her colour..after he did so you must have seen it.


i did not see it.


----------



## Reaper

So if you don't read the answers to your posts why should anyone answer or respond to you ?


----------



## laurennicole

I do always read them!! i must have posted it at the same time as he did.nobodys perfect.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

lilhoglet said:


> AWWW Pixie, that blaze hedgie is ADORABLE! I haven't seen many pics of them out on the internet, but whenever I do I melt!  Is that one that came from one of your past litters or just a random pic? ...::sighs:: So cute!


It's a picture that came from a litter, that I'm hoping to get a baby from in the Spring.
I'm like LG.....they look like the guy from the Phantom of the Opera! I know the breeders make up the name they call it, since there is no technical term.....so I like Phantom better than Blaze. To me, a blaze is a white marking that runs from the bridge of the nose, between the eyes and up the forehead.


----------



## lilhoglet

They do look like POTO!! Ha never thought of it that way. lol


----------



## laurennicole

that pinto blaze hedgie is to cute!!


----------



## numothehedgehog

-My name is Ashley and im thirteen (soon to be 14)
-I love horses I always have and always will.
-On october first my dream came true and I got my Justus (Pony)
-I also love hedgehogs and want to one day be a hobby breeder (If I have time)
- My favorite hedgie color is BROWN SNOWFLAKE (melts)
-I recently watched 'the happening' and I lurve it hehe.
-Galloping is my addiction!!!
-My best friends are on HHC and other forums.
-Youtube is my second home.
-I instantly fell in love with 'the huff' the second I heard it.
-I LOVE for music so now im gonna list amazing bands and stuff hehe
AFI, Blaqk Audio, Cinema Bizarre, Tokio Hotel, Escape the fate, Secondhand serenade, Simply D4rk, 
I also wanna open my own horse ranch where I can help problem horses


----------



## laurennicole

[/quote]
It's a picture that came from a litter, that I'm hoping to get a baby from in the Spring.
quote]
aww that was your. its soooo cute. i love pinto's


----------



## Gnarly

Very cute hedgie with the blaze. 
Does anyone know if this is a fault, if the hedgehog was to be shown?


----------



## nikki

laurennicole, your post on that thread was 2 or 3 posts AFTER bryans..and quiet a bit later in time...so it could not have been posted at the same time as yours...maybe you need to read your threads a little better


----------



## laurennicole

well i did NOT see it at all! :roll:


----------



## nikki

then i guess you don't always read them


----------



## laurennicole

I DO read every comment i get!! I dont know how i missed it. I am not perfect.


----------



## lilhoglet

Okay, okay. This is enough. Hopefully she'll be more thorough next time.

Let's leave it at that.

This is a thread for getting to know one another- not bicker with one another.

Take it somewhere else, please.


----------



## laurennicole

thank you lilhoglet she wouldnt leave me alone


----------



## Matas

I don't know if its here but:

Hi, I come from Quebec, Canada. I speak french, english and spanish. I got a hedgehog end her name is Pastille (French words). I'm on a other forum of hedgehogs that's name "Clavardons Hérissons". I'm 15 years old. I like to see picture, of hedgehogs or other pets, and i hope taht I will love this forum. 

* Sorry if some times I make mistakes or if I don't understand what you said, but it's because I,m a francophone....(I don't know if it's the right words....^^).

Matas


----------



## laurennicole

Matas said:


> I don't know if its here but:
> 
> Hi, I come from Quebec, Canada. I speak french, english and spanish. I got a hedgehog end her name is Pastille (French words). I'm on a other forum of hedgehogs that's name "Clavardons Hérissons". I'm 15 years old. I like to see picture, of hedgehogs or other pets, and i hope taht I will love this forum.
> 
> * Sorry if some times I make mistakes or if I don't understand what you said, but it's because I,m a francophone....(I don't know if it's the right words....^^).
> 
> Matas


Welcome to HHC! I'm sure you'll LOVE this site everyone here is so nice!


----------



## lilhoglet

Welcome Matas!


----------



## LizardGirl

Welcome to HHC!


----------



## olo

hello there,

i am 29, from Lithuania, Eastern Europe. that's something like middle of nowhere if we talk about pet hedgehog owners. 
me and my girlfriend got fascinated with hedgies quite some time ago, but lately the faqscination turned into my girlfriend trying to chase down every single wild hedgie she saw (and we have quite some of them around), so we bought a couple of african ones from a German breeder (Rina, if you are reading this, thank you once again). we called them Bernas (thats "dude" in englush) and Merga ("lass", "chick", etc.). not very original or creative, but it is as it is. some day in the future we shall buy an agerian black. promise. 
it seems, there is only one more person who has pet hedgies in my country, so i guess i will be coming here and asking questions from time to time. so be nice, lol.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Welcome, Matas and Olo!


----------



## laurennicole

Welcome OLO to HHC


----------



## Du5tin Nea1

*Name:* Dustin Neal
*Age:* 24 
*Location:* TX
*Occupation:* Teacher
*Animals:* 17 Rats
*Interests:* Music, Guitar, Film, Literature, Poetry, Short Fiction, Roleplaying, Exotic Animals, Paying Bills, Teaching, Sleeping, Video Games, Coffee, Sushi, Comics/Manga, Retro Toys, Pet Stores, Creativity, Critical Thinking, Religion, Haiku, Japanese Poetry, Culture, Old Books, Thrift Stores, Not Trying to Be Different, Growing Old


----------



## LizardGirl

> Interests: Music, Guitar, Film, Literature, Poetry, Short Fiction, Roleplaying, Exotic Animals, *Paying Bills,* Teaching, Sleeping, Video Games, Coffee, Sushi, Comics/Manga, Retro Toys, Pet Stores, Creativity, Critical Thinking, Religion, Haiku, Japanese Poetry, Culture, Old Books, Thrift Stores, Not Trying to Be Different, Growing Old


That's one that would have never made it onto my list! :lol:


----------



## meatballLOVER

Hi Everyone!!

My name is Jane, I'm pretty new to HHC, but I'm having a good time thus far. 
I live in Chicago, studying animal science to become vet, hopefully, or zoologist.
I got my little bundle of joy, meatball, a month ago and she's precious!
I am a huge red wings fan!
My favorite color is green
I love reading historical fiction
I love to travel
As my major implies, I'm a big animal nerd. love them all, even the seemingly "gross" ones!


----------



## Du5tin Nea1

LizardGirl said:


> Interests: Music, Guitar, Film, Literature, Poetry, Short Fiction, Roleplaying, Exotic Animals, *Paying Bills,* Teaching, Sleeping, Video Games, Coffee, Sushi, Comics/Manga, Retro Toys, Pet Stores, Creativity, Critical Thinking, Religion, Haiku, Japanese Poetry, Culture, Old Books, Thrift Stores, Not Trying to Be Different, Growing Old
> 
> 
> 
> That's one that would have never made it onto my list! :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm officially on my own, so that's my main interest each month!


----------



## fivekilometer22

Heyooo everyone!

I'm Ann.

- 24 years old and live in Massachusetts
- I am obsessed with distance running and can't wait to run a marathon
- I have a little 10 month old hedgie named Archimedes (Archi for short) and am totally in love!
- I'm addicted to Battlestar Galactica (closet nerd here)
- I went to school for psychology, and hope to get my Masters as soon as possible
- I play the piano/keyboard
- I like reading classics by Hemingway etc, anything psychology/philosophy, and am starting to enjoy Sci-Fi quite a bit
- I enjoy anything having to do with Ireland, especially a few Guinness or Irish coffees  
- I also think chess is the best game ever

That's it for now!


----------



## sagesmommy

fivekilometer22 said:


> Heyooo everyone!
> 
> I'm Ann.
> 
> - 24 years old and live in Massachusett


I live in Mass Too!!


----------



## iamdbf

Hello!
My name is Agnus. I live in Ireland and I have a pet water horse named Kruso! How he grow so fast???...

Oh wait... that's not me.


Lol. i just can imitate that dude (agnus) from the movie "The water horse" perfectly, so I had to put this there...


For any1 thinkin, "Hey he didn't say who he is tho"... just check early pages. Btw, i will edit it to add to the huge list pretty soon. UH-OH!!!


----------



## Alicat42

Alrighty.

Names Ali
Live in northern Alberta
My first hedgehog was Peter Pettigrew, who I got for getting over 80 on my report card. (I'm the kind that needs motivation.) Peti passed away after four years, from lung cancer. Though many kids at my highschool and two elementary schools in the town remember him.

I was diagnosed with a general anxiety disorder, depression and bipolar disorder a moth or so after. This is my first christmas home since then, and Lunas first christmas as well. I'm thrilled to share it with her.

I own my cat Milo - he's MY cat, 20 lbs. White. Sassy 5lb white cat of my dads and a cokerspaniel which is moms, Lady. Also all named after movies.

Yes, I've named my hedgies after Harry Potter, depending on their personalities. Dweeb right!
I do enjoy harry potter, as well as starwars, king arthur, and kingdom of heaven, Jurrasic Park, chronicles of Narnia (the first one I think is the best), and other block busters. And the new Batman movie I really like.

Shows I watch now are Doctor Who, Robin Hood (bbc production, EXCELLENT!), Torchwood, Dog Whisperer, Family Guy, Funniest Home Videos, Mythbusters and Dirty Jobs. Oh, and Ellen haha its the only fun talk show I know.
I'm usually glued to Discovery Channel, Animal Planet, and the movie channels.

I'm applying to Emily Carr, and U Of V, as well as grant mac in alberta and U of A (though that one I probably wont get in to lol) I'm also looking in to post secondary options out east. Way out east. Either for Photography, bach. of art in psychology, or just my general year and seeing after that. I'd like to work with animals hands on and thought about herpatology as well as ornathology and zoology. Cryptozoology as well, but thats just a personal interest.

I'm a nature nut, and often catch frogs for the kids I babysit, teach them how to catch and look at butterflys and bees, and love playing out side with them lol

I've been to England and Scottland which I love. AND I saw a hedgehog one day while I was over there!!! Much bigger than the domestic ones we have! :lol: 

I've played the piano for over 16 years now, and was going to be a pianist. I also play guitar (accoustic and electric - but thats only when moms not around hehe) and I've done that for about...5 years. I'm also trying to teach myself violin. But I really cannot get my head wrapped around it.

I also write. A lot. I've got 4 novels on the go and am trying to plot out a childrens book about hedgehogs! Maybe a childrens series haha

I'm a warcraft fanatic. And Facebook, as well as MSN and Skype.
I think thats it.


----------



## Alicat42

fivekilometer22 said:


> - I like reading classics by Hemingway


I read Old Man And The Sea. No offense but that one turned me off of Hemingway, did he do some better works I'm missing out on? I'm a shakespear girl myself.


----------



## K9_girl1994

Ok here we go..... I am 14 and my nick name is Sav.. I am home-schooled and during the day I hang out with my sisters and all of our annimals. I got Bruno on November 13 2008 and traveled to mass to get him. Um I am a total geek sometimes, even though I love sports! I want to be an animal cop and rescue animals when I grow up. I am a total tom boy even though I have to admit purple is my favorite color right now. That is pretty much it.


----------



## spoogysprouts

good idea!

I'm Megan
I'm pretty much a big deal
I currently own two hedgies and four little hogletts
I'm 19 (20 in Feb)
I'm a pisces
I have two jobs that I hate
I'm a Pacifica, California transplant living in Oregon
I love the ocean and everything to do with it
I have a lot of tattoos and a few piercings
I'm Italian/hispanic and proud
I'm a bad ass cook
I love my Canon Rebel 300d with all my heart
I live with my boyfriend in our cozy two bedroom house
I HATE hardwood floors
I'm a homebody, and would rather stay in then go out
All my friends live in California
I love getting presents
I have stomach problems
I love music and to dance
I make really cute things out of polymer clay
I drive a Saturn Ion
I don't eat meat
I'm extremely organized
I love animals and want a farm full of all kinds of animals
When I get the money I think I want to go to school to be a science teacher
I love to go wheeling and muddin
I dance around in my undies
My hedgies are my babies
I drink A LOT of tea and water
I'm a farmer's daughter
I own pretty much every book written by Francesca Lia Block
I have 3/4'' gauged ears and 6g tongue ring
I'm a huge dork
I'm really sentimental
i love learning
I'm always thinking
I make a million lists
I want a job that will let me be ME
I love emoticons
I'm everything and nothing you'd expect me to be

<3


----------



## Kean

this is a great i dea:

my name is Kean
-i luv hedgies but dont have one yet
-im going to save my birthday money
-im going to be 13 this year
-me and my friends have complicated relationships
-i have a dog named lexi and a cat named cuddles
-my sister has a dog named misty and a cat named vanilla
-im in grade 7
-i was introduced to the hedgie world on new years eve
-im very smart
-im a little crazed but everyone luvs me
-im a guy
im in curling
-and i hope that everyone knows about exotics before they buy one
-i have three silver medals(2=taekwondo, 1=curling)
-i read alot
-i have a PS3
-i have written a book before(not published still in that process)
-im a good writer
-im a taurus
-my chinese year is a rat
-i create a buzzing environment in the classroom
-girls stutter when they are talking to me :lol: 
-i have a mohawk
thanx for listening
thanx  from kean


----------



## Ash88

I like this idea  Pretty cleaver! Ok.... I guess that it's my turn; I'll try not to be too boring! hehe


- My real name is Ashton (and I'm a girl  )
- I'm turning the big 2-1 in May
- I am South African
- Now living in Portugal 
- Got 2 older brothers back in SA - my parents live+work in Mauritius 
- My boyfriend and I are parents to a gorgeous Algerian Chocolate Pinto girl; Snuffles 
- I have lived my entire life growing up with some sort of animal being around..... the list consists of; 
a hedgehog, dogs, cats, birds (a love-bird and a ****atiel), fish, baby turtles, snakes, x2 owls, a hawk, a squirrel, a baby buck.......... I love animals! :lol: 
- I am a supporter of the English football team Manchester United 
- I am studying Hospitality Management. 
- I enjoy R&B music.... listening to Gregorian Chants relaxes me 
- I love to travel!! So far I've been to Portugal, Singapore, Mauritius and South Korea 
- I used to do TaeKwonDo; 
I'm a 2nd Dan Black Belt (earned my 1st Dan when I was 15) - participated in a World Championships in 2005 and obtained 2 gold and 1 silver medal. 
- Love dancing and parties 
- Friends and family are my #1 priority in life 



Hmmm, if there is anything else you want to know.... please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## LizardGirl

> - I used to do TaeKwonDo;
> I'm a 2nd Dan Black Belt (earned my 1st Dan when I was 15) - participated in a World Championships in 2005 and obtained 2 gold and 1 silver medal.


Hmm, I am starting to rethink stealing your little hedgie... :lol:


----------



## Ash88

LizardGirl said:


> - I used to do TaeKwonDo;
> I'm a 2nd Dan Black Belt (earned my 1st Dan when I was 15) - participated in a World Championships in 2005 and obtained 2 gold and 1 silver medal.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I am starting to rethink stealing your little hedgie... :lol:
Click to expand...

Hahaha! No need to worry - I would never abuse an animal.... plus, she would kick my butt! :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice

• My name is Karine and I'm 24
• I speak french and english
• My boyfriend and I got our hedgehog in January 2006. He decided to buy her with his birthday/christmass money
• I live in Montréal in Canada in a appartment
• I Have a chinchilla named Boing
• I'm a graphic artist, but I studied graphic design in college
• I'm quite tall and I have brown eye and hair
• I have a Nisan Sentra 2008 all smashed ;(
• My fave drink is Sex on the beach
• I'm getting married in 2010 with my only boyfriend I ever had


----------



## Kiah_Muz

_Wow... ok then!
I'm Manda.
I'm 21- but a college graduate and engaged... I actually met my fiance' the very first day we moved on our college campus.
I've always loved animals- including aiding in horse care and volunteering at animal shelters... I'm afraid I'm going to need a farm for all the pets I'm going to accumulate one day!
I've driven my old maroon lumina since I was 16
I only have one pet, our hedgehog Kiah... and I probably over bear him with attention... heh. I'm still trying to catch up on TRUE proper hedgie care since my breeder... well... just has different view points and information than most...
I'm stuck in Illinois as a news video editor... looking to produce news.
Now my life is revolving around Kiah, job searching, and preparing for 10-11-09.... our wedding date!_


----------



## dorasdaddy

Im Chad
Im 32
I have 2 Children 12 and 7
I work as a HVAC installer
I love to sing http://kSolo.MySpace.com/singlechad
Im not very good but I love to do it all the same.  
I live in north central Arkansas in the Ozark Mountains.
I hate talking about myself. LOL


----------



## MyGuitarSticks

My name is Michael, I prefer Mike
My fav color is medium dark blue
I'm awesome  
somebody once said I looked like I was 5, and I have a mustache
did I mention I have a mustache?
I LOOOOOOOOVE Sonic the hedgehog
I first was interested in hedgehogs in 2007, then went to hamster, cats, and back to hedgehogs
I have a mustache
I love drawing sonic characters, I even made my imagination of Hyper Shadow
I love Rubik's products
school is one of the things I most dread
I am pretty strict about spelling and grammar
I sleep next to various objects to use as weapons
I have a mustache
I am a gamer, and currently searching for myths in grand theft auto san andreas
Mentos freshen up your life! (LOL!)
I am a video maker on youtube
I am learning to play guitar
I sometimes like to hide in the cabinets under my bathroom sink
I never follow fads at school
I love Chuck Norris and yo mama jokes
I have a mustache
I use many voices and noises everywhere
I love everything from rock to ear-exploding metal (ROCK ON!)
I am currently writing a book
I have a mustache
I have said "I have a mustache" various times now
I'm single, ladies 
I'm never tired until I wake up (LOL :lol:!)
I like fast paced action
My fav movie is Cloverfield
did I mention I have a mustache?
I LOVE wearing jogging pants (they're so comfy)
I am a Christian, yet I curse all the time
I am 11 years old
I can feel my mustche grow :shock: 

Well, that's pretty much all I can think of.


----------



## iamdbf

Somebody feels overconfident about peach fuzz...


----------



## sarahomnia

I'm Sarah.
I'm 17,
but I turn 18 next month.
I've been a cancer patient for 6 years.
Ewing's Sarcoma - bone cancer.
I got Hector about two weeks ago, 
he's my first hedgie.
I've never gone more than a few days without owning a dog (that I can remember).
I've owned various other pets: rabbit, guinea pigs, gerbils, a pony, cats.
Because of my illness I should be two years behind school,
but it's looking like I'll graduate on time or one semester late.
My ears are at a size 6 gauge, and I want to go up one or two more sizes.
I'm an avid Gray's Anatomy, Private Practice, House, and Bones watcher.
I make and sell beaded jewelry, 
that's how I afford my hedgie and items I want that the parents won't buy me.
Anything artistic I love.
Music is a passion.
I want to be a hair stylist and a cosmetologist.
I'm a MAC makeup obsessor.
I worry about others over me always.
I have a big heart,
and love making new friends.


----------



## happy.pancakes

Hi, I'm KJ
Short for Kaitlynn
I'm 16
I'm a Sophomore in Highschool
I'm in the Marching band
My marching band is the 2nd best in the state
I love Country Music
My first hedgie was Tucker...and I'll be obsessed with hedgies forever
My best friend is a guy lol
He may have to be my MAN of honor in my wedding.
I'm a Christian
And go to the Church of Christ
My favorite color is YELLOW
I have an AMAIZING cat, named Spencer...Spency for short :]
I play flute, guitar, ukalayle, bassoon, piccolo, and cymbals
I'm WAY obsessed with Cherry coke
I adore Dasies
And I've never been to a school dance--though I have been asked by many people to all of them.
And lasy but not least
I live in Texas <3


----------



## stephanie

Hi, my name is Stephanie  
I am 30 years old
I am married
I have 4 kids- 3 boys that are 10, 3, and 2 and 1 girl who is 7
I am a mama to my African Pinto hedgie, MIchael I love him so much!- I also have 4 syrian hamsters, Hunter (sable), Rayne (grey satin), Boston (long haired black tortoiseshell) and George (black) '
I breed hams on a very small level and have a contract with my local petstore for them
I was one of the first females to play HIgh School football in my state
I played soccer for 12 years 
I play softball, I started when I was 4 and still do today! 
I am obsessed with WWE wrestling 
I love the New York Yankees and the Chicago Cubs!
(i think thats it for now)


----------



## Valley

Since I'm picking up my hedgie this weekend I guess I'll give this a go since I'm sure I'll be posting on here a lot more.

- I'm 26.
- I have a BA in Human Communications.
- I just moved to North Carolina from California (homesick!). But driving cross country was super fun.
- I looove animals I have 2 cats, Miss Kitty and Ally. I'm going to name my hedgie Popple.
- I'm a super geek. I love fantasy/sci-fi anything (books, movies, tv). My favorite fantasy writers are Steven Brust and Patricia Briggs.
- My favorite book is Whuthering Heights (have read it like 20 times).
- I'm terrified of moths!.. ewww
- I love to be active: running, yoga, swimming, & hiking.
- I read like way too much.
- I'm excited to begin playing paintball because it gives me an excuse to shoot my husband.


----------



## JackJack

My name is Z.
Ive had a hedgehog for 2.5 weeks. This place has been the MOST help on finding info before getting one.
I have aprx $1500 of tattoo work done (about 10, they aren't EXTREMELY complex or anything.) 
Ive had about 35 piercings and still have 15 in.
My parents have collected stray/rescue animals my whole life including 3 cats, 4 dogs, 3 guinea pigs, 5 degus, 3 fish, 27 hamsters and fostered/pet sat many more.
My dream is to work in a zoo.
Im a licensed beautician in the state of michigan. 
I live with 7 other people and LOVE IT. 
Im obsessed with cartoons and plan on getting all my favorites tattooed on me.
Im allergic to beer.
I'll be legally blind by the time Im 25.
I cannot live without music.
I crave water and don't drink anything else except juice and liquor.
I love to do laundry.
I can't live without potato chips.
I eat enough for 2 people and weigh 110 lbs. My boyfriend buys food for three when we go out to resturants. 

We're both in love with our new hedgie!


----------



## M_Canadian

Ok so I thought I would jump in here as well. 

My name is Manda... with no "A" and its not a nick name that is my real name
I'm 25 
I'm short and always have been even though my brothers are all over 6 feet tall 
I work for a Real Estate Newspaper in Vancouver
I have Two amazing Border Collies that I love to death
I am Training to be a certified Dog Training and hope to open my own Kennel
I live with my Boyfriend of 7 years
I love to read Fiction mystery romance and True Crime books
My favorite colour is Yellow
I have 6 older siblings and 9 neices and nephews
I have driven to every province and Territory in Canada several times and I love roadtrips
I love to go camping and I have a dirt bike and a quad
I played soccer and baseball for 11 years and took 7 years of kick boxing 
I will be getting my first Hedgehog in two weeks and I am very excited 
I first wanted one back in 97 when my aunt got one and named him Brillo


Ummm well thats all I can think of for now.... I might add to it later


----------



## nationofamanda

my name is amanda.
i just turned 28, but no one believes me...i weirdly look like a high schooler apparently.
i live in san antonio texas with my fiance mitch. we've been together for 3 years and have known each other over 5.
we lost our hedgehog hammy in november but are looking forward to adopting two of the texas rescues...their names will be peach and lulabelle.
we also have a snotty little betta named frodo.
i am an illustrator for various small print magazines, mainly the san antonio current and razorcake magazine. i also collaborate with mitch on a lot of projects like posters and record covers...he's an artist too.  he draws web comics.
i also work part time as a hostess at a restaurant and i love it...usually.
we got into loving hedgehogs because have always needed animals in my life and mitch is allergic to pretty much everything. i never would have thought i'd have ended up with an exotic pet.
my favorite color is pink. and gray. and teal.....
i like drawing, painting, and reading comics and books.
my favorite authors and jane austin and william faulkner. weird duo to be sure.
i'm a giant music fan...everything from punk rock to experimental folk and bluegrass.


----------



## ILOVElily

Okay, here I go... *WARNING*  THIS WILL BE LONG
-My real name is Yamira but my whole life people have called me tita including siblings and my parents. Don't know where it came from :lol: 
-I am 12 years old
-I am naturally blond with hazel eyes yet almost 100% spanish.
-I was born and raised here in Florida.
-I speak English and Spanish fully and am now learning Greek.
-I am 5'2 HEHE
-I have a twin sister. and my two younger brothers are twins as well, my mom had us naturally.
-my family is full of twins, including my aunt and uncle and my grandma is a triplet, so we have a HUGE family.
-I love to rockclimb. I go to the rockclimbing gym all the time.
-I want to climb Mt. Everest one day :mrgreen: 
-I am considered the adventurous one in the family I have been Handgiding in Georgia, and caving in Tennessee.
-I am obsessed with Caliyogurt.
-I bought my first hedgie in 2009 and she means the world to me.
-My hedgies name is Pinchita ( pronounced pin-chee- ta)
-I draw 24/7, especially in school. :mrgreen:
-I listen to music all the time.
-I am still figuring out what I want to be when I am older
-I go to a public school but last year i was homeschooled and the year before that I was in a private school.
-I'm in 7th grade.
-I'm much paler then my sister, I dont know why.
-I love food! I have a fast metabolism.
-I prefer the cold over the heat, but unfortunately here in Florida thats not gonna happen.
-I skateboard. and snowboard when I can. ( Florida + no snow = no snowboard)  
-This has been the most helpful hedgie site so far, and i have been to many hedgie sites.


----------



## cutietexan

well well... where to start.

my name is sarah evans (like the country singer)
i like my middle name better than my first name (nicole)
i play guitar, and im the only 7th grade wind ensemble percussionist in my school band
i listen to mostly rock (linkin park, paramore, flyleaf,) but i also listen to hip hop, like lady gaga etc
my ipod is my prized possession
im 13 as of oct 16 2009
i have three siblings, older brother, 17, older sister, 18, and little sister, 11
my lowest grade on the report card i got today was a 97 (all pre ap ) but my conduct... not so good
band is my favorite class of the day (straight up band nerd) but i really dont want to be in the marching band in high school
if you leave me anywhere near a roll of tape alone, it will be gone within 30 seconds
i have had the same best friend since kindergarden and i hope it stays that way
almost everyone in my school now refers to me as 'the hedgehog girl'
naps are my refuge
if i leave my cell phone on the table in front of me and realize its not in my pocket, i will totally spaz out until i realize where i left it  
i have to have a blanket touching me when i sleep no matter how hot it is
toast is my favorite food, even though i really dont think it tastes that good
i LOVE LOVE LOVE the cold, although it barely ever gets lower than 40 here
i've never seen snow :'(
i taught myself how to knit via youtube and knitted one scarf. i love it to death no matter how many holes and lumps it has 
i love layering as much peanut butter as possible onto a single slice of bread to where you cant talk at all while your chewing it
my favorite movie is hot rod because i love andy samberg


well, thats me in a nutshell. and if you are actually still reading this right now i salute you for caring about my life :lol:


----------



## heeyyparis

My name is Paris
I live in tacoma, WA and i love it oh so much
i love driving to the beach
My car is a stick shift (yeah i know... cool  )
i absolutely love animals
*I hope to work in the music industry as a producer, and have basically a zoo at my multi-million dollar mansion *
i play the guitar
i take some pretty fantastic photographs (dont mean to toot my own horn!)
i have a collection of frog stuff and rottweiler stuff, and soon to be hedgehog stuff
I attend a community college until i can afford to go to a university
i work at a tree farm ( im pretty much like a lumberjack. )
i love artsy things
The vintage/antique stores downtown (especially sanford and son) are my favorite
i eat A LOT but weigh like a dont eat at all
i love sunflowers
i love anything to do with summer.. bbq's, sandals, swimsuits,beach,sunsunsun
my ears are guaged, and many people think i want to hear their two cents about how they dont like it
i am fluent in american sign language, and know the british sign language alphabet
i have horrible knees and hips (im too young to have these problems!) and i have had this problem since the 8th grade
but i love to work out 
im allergic to nickel, so my boyfriend and family can only buy me expensive jewelry.. sorry  
i read Cosmopolitan, Guitar, and Popular photography magazines religiously
i listen to every kind of music.. and i mean every.
i love to watch WWE cage fighting
_*GO SAINTS!*_


----------



## lane_m

My name is Lane (I am a girl, even though it's a boy's name  )
I am 28, but in my mind I round up to 30 - that way I'll be prepared :lol: 
I am married with 2 step-children.
I work in a veterinary hospital.
I have 2 hedgehogs named Charlotte & Wilbur (yes - after Charlotte's Web).
If I could rename them, they would become Pobby & Dingan (also from a book).
Most of the time the hedgies get called Smarties and Dilly.
I also have 2 dogs and 1 cat.
I collect and trade Disney pins.
I am teaching myself how to play the guitar.
I taught myself how to knit from a book.
I love Disneyland.
I am terrified of flying.
I love camping.
My favourite movies are The Nightmare Before Christmas, The Labyrinth, Girls Just Wanna Have Fun and Titanic and I can watch any of these multiple times in a row. 
Other than those I am not a fan of movies.
I love music of all kinds and only download from iTunes so all my music is on my computer.
My computer has a terabyte (1000 gigabytes) of memory to store all my music.
My computer is a Mac.
I love Cirque du Soleil shows and have seen Ka, O, Varekai, Delerium, Corteo, Ovo, Mystere, Saltimbanco and LOVE and most of them more than once.
I love Mamma Mia! the musical and any Andrew Lloyd Webber musicals (Phantom, Jesus Christ Superstar, Cats etc.)
I love the sunshine but burn really easily.
I once took a train across Canada - all the way from Vancouver, BC to Montreal, Quebec - I had no idea how beautiful this country is! Also, sleeping on a train is pretty amazing  
I used to travel a lot, but now I can't travel by plane so it's pretty limiting. Oh well, more time with my animals  
I read tarot cards.
I have over 40 different decks of tarot cards. 
I love tea! I have a drawer full of different tins of loose leaf tea and drink about 8 cups everyday.
I enjoy reading and downloading books to my Kindle. I try not to buy dead tree books.
I love the Clan of the Cave Bear series by Jean M. Auel, and anything by Wally Lamb. 
I think that this list could go on forever - so I think I'll stop :lol:


----------



## SkylinexBleedsxRed

Favorites:
Food: Italian
Music: Indie Rock, Anything that is out of the realm of truly normal. Weird stuff, I listen to. But, I adore all forms of music!
Color: Baby Blue
Actor: James Dean
Time of day: Early evening/Late afternoon
Season: Fall
Year: 1993
Animal: Dog
Shoe and clothing: Addias, Nautica
Perfume: Addias Moves: For Her
Cartoon character: Mickey Mouse
Show: I don't really have a favorite. I enjoy Cheers(With Shelley Long), George Lopez, Frasier, Family Matters, Bewitched(With Dick York), I Love Lucy, The Honeymooners, All In The Family, And Family Feud. Above all, Cartoons play a huge role in most of my television watching though. Love SpongeBob SquarePants, And Mickey Mouse. I like the old cartoon classics. I hate what Disney has become. Pixar is a ripoff and sucks. It is not what is used to be in the world of animation, That's for sure. 

Drink: Milk
Restaurant: Luigi's
Fast Food: Taco Bell, Arby's
Fruit: Canteloupe, Orange
Vegetable: Tomato 
Car: Early 1940's Rolls Royce
Holiday: Fourth Of July 
Band: Armor For Sleep
Singer: Hmm, Michael Jackson
Era: 1950's
*There are more, But I'll leave it off here*

First time owning a hedgehog? Yes
Did Sonic The Hedgehog inspire you to get one? Yes
How old are you? 26 years old.

I play drums, But am learning the piano as of right now.

I am extremely shy and won't talk to anyone over the phone or in person. 

I am awkward.

Chances are that I won't like you.

I may sound like a prick, But I'm not. I just don't tolerate humans well.

I love amusement parks, And will ride anything.

I am misunderstood.


----------



## Guest

- My Name is Meg
- I am a single "straight" 23 years old
- I was introduced to Hedgies recently, in Feb 10.
Been doing a lot of research since then, and getting my first hedgehog
on 03/20/2010 from a Breeder in Massachusetts. (he will be 8 weeks old at the time i pick him up). He is a salt and pepper pinto with white Spots on the back. Still no name. Any suggestions.(i have come up with a few: Grover, Dusty, Rusty, Speckles, Buddy, Gibbs)
- I'm a HUGE Disney Fanatic. Luv Disney World. Really want to go to DisneyLand someday
- Favorite Disney character is Stitch from Lilo and Stitch. Favorite Old time Disney Movie - Beauty and the Beast
- Luv all types of music except Rap/Jazz/Blues/R&B
- Graduated from college in 2009 with a degree in Film. Trying to start my own Cinematography business
(weddings, parties, events. etc)
- Love going to the movies, window shopping
- I love traveling. been to most of the E.Coast States, L.Vegas, California, WA, Alaska
- Enjoy going for walks while listening to my music. 
- I have a 13 year old cat, named Comet. I used to have a miniature pinscher named Bandit (RIP 09/12/2009). I used
to have Rabbits, hamsters, gerbils, mice, Frogs, Turtle, snake, frogs, fish.
- I am (or used to) be a Big Sims3 Player..I haven't had interest in it for a long time though.


----------



## Nancy

hedgehogs4ever said:


> - I'd stay away from http://www.chins-n-hedgies.com.. They are really mean and obnoxious there. I've been treated really bad there...


Maybe you should tell the reason why you feel you were treated badly on CnH. You were put on moderation because you kept spamming the forum with new thread after new thread when you'd already asked the same questions numerous times already. You were asked to please stop doing that and when you didn't stop, you were then put on moderation. Once on moderation, you started asking other members to post things for you. 
Perhaps when you were asked by an admin to stop, you should have stopped.


----------



## allisonsnickers

cutietexan said:


> band is my favorite class of the day (straight up band nerd) but i really dont want to be in the marching band in high school


You must do marching band in highschool!!! If you're a seventh grader in Wind Ensemble, that's awesome and they need someone as talented as you. Where I live, the judges count your music score as 60% of your overall score!

Okay, well, I'll have my go at this.

My name is Allison.
I'm 17 in July.
I live in Virginia.
I've never lived outside of Virginia, but I lived in Prince William County for 10 years before moving to Staunton, VA and then I moved here, to Bealeton. But I lived in two different houses and Staunton and this is my second house here.
I LOVE art. I like to draw portraits. My favorite people to draw are Avril Lavigne (before she came out with The Best **** Thing CD) and Hayley Williams, because they're both gorgeous. I'm going to go to JMU and become a highschool art teacher.
I also love music. I like singing. I'm in a band called Last One Standing, but we haven't really written much yet. My four favorite bands are Paramore, Rise Against, Trapt, and OLD Green Day hahaha.
I am also very school band affiliated. Haha. I play the alto saxophone. I am a section leader in marching band, second chair saxophone in Wind Ensemble and Jazz Band, and first chair saxophone in Saxophone Choir, just because the girl that's always first chair never shows up and the rest of us think she's annoying... Hehehe.
My favorite color is yellow! After that my favorite is limey green.
I first started looking at hedgehogs a little under a year ago. I got my wittle Dewey this past September. Originally I wanted a cinnacot, and the breeder had a cinnacot extreme-o pinto (which she tried telling me was an albino pinto? Hahahahaha), but I fell in love with Dewey.
I'm short. I'm 5 feet tall and 103 pounds. Hahahaha. In marching band we play "Pass-the-Allison" hehehe.
I would say that I'm smart (3.7-4.0, NHS), but some of my teachers don't think so because I sleep in class a lot. I only do this because my boyfriend of 2 years is in the army and we can't talk until 2:30 in the morning. So that typically explains why all of my posts are late at night. HAHA.
I'll probably edit this at some point to include more. Now I should start my essay for history... I feel like Spongebob Squarepants. You know when he has to write that essay but it's a BEAUTIFUL day outside?! Yeah.


----------



## cutietexan

allisonsnickers said:


> Hayley Williams, because they're both gorgeous. I'm going to go to JMU and become a highschool art teacher.
> I also love music. I like singing. I'm in a band called Last One Standing, but we haven't really written much yet. My four favorite bands are Paramore, Rise Against, Trapt, and OLD Green Day hahaha.


hahaha i LOVE paramore. hayley williams is like, my idol. every time i tell someone i like green day, i have to add the word old. because all these girls that are all "OH EM JEEZY I LURVE ME SOME GREEN DAY!!" and then your all "oh, whats your favorite song by them?" "21 GUNS. DERR." "okay whats your second favorite?" "UHHH...."

hence the OLD green day reference.


----------



## allisonsnickers

Hahahaha. When I was in middle school, I had that problem. But at the time it was like, "OHEMGEEEEEEEEEEEE Boulevard of Broken Dreams!!!" My gym coach would play music. So that song came on and half the sixth grade freaked out. Right after, Brainstew came on. Guess who freaked out? Me and five of my friends. Hahahahaha.

And I painted a portrait of Hayley Williams. Maybe I'll post a picture of it when my art teacher gives it back hahaha. I wish I could magically sound just like her when I sing. Her voice is incredible.


----------



## Guest

Delete this


----------



## nikki

There are alot of members here that are also on Chins & Hedgies. In my opinion trashing one board on another board is just in poor taste. Just because one person had issues there doesn't mean they are "rude and obnoxious".


----------



## cutietexan

allisonsnickers said:


> Hahahaha. When I was in middle school, I had that problem. But at the time it was like, "OHEMGEEEEEEEEEEEE Boulevard of Broken Dreams!!!" My gym coach would play music. So that song came on and half the sixth grade freaked out. Right after, Brainstew came on. Guess who freaked out? Me and five of my friends. Hahahahaha.
> 
> And I painted a portrait of Hayley Williams. Maybe I'll post a picture of it when my art teacher gives it back hahaha. I wish I could magically sound just like her when I sing. Her voice is incredible.


hehe brainstew is one of my favs. i love singing to paramore songs, (brick by boring brick and playing god in particular) even if i dont even sound remotely close to the original. paramore is no kareoke (spell check?) band. AT ALL. but that doesnt keep me from singing 

i would LOVE to see your painting. she really is pretty and talented. and not conceited, like most famous ppl become.


----------



## Nancy

hedgehogs4ever said:


> I apologize for "trash talking" about a site. I edited it out of my post.
> But I'll say this: I don't think it's fair to treat someone, like this one site did just because I accidently did something. I try to treat others the way I would like to be treated...with Respect. I don't think the site in question knows what Respect Is.


You're talking about respect but you didn't show any respect either. You were asked to quit spamming the site with duplicate threads and you continued to do so after you were asked to stop. There is no accidentally about it. You were asked to stop and you didn't. That was your choice. Continuing to spam the site was not an accident. Not only did you continue spamming but once you were on moderation you then asked other people to post for you because your posts weren't showing up quick enough. So tell me how is that showing respect?


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I read CnQ and was shocked by how many posts were linked one right after the other. I don't think anyone disrespected you, Hedgehogs4ever. The only thing I seen was a moderator very nicely asking not to post so many and to try looking up some of the answers as well. Everyone on these sites love to help new owners and answer questions already covered on a daily basis. However, with the massive amounts of posts in such a short period of time I would say it was definately taking advantage of others kindness. I am shocked that you can then turn around and say you were disrepected when so many have taken time out of their lives to reply to so many of your inquiries.


----------



## Guest

okay guys i deleted the posts!!!! You don't have to repost.
and i didn't make a new screen name to "reinvent" myself... I didn't like the name I was on CnH... So i decided to pick a new one.


----------



## allisonsnickers

cutietexan said:


> hehe brainstew is one of my favs. i love singing to paramore songs, (brick by boring brick and playing god in particular) even if i dont even sound remotely close to the original. paramore is no kareoke (spell check?) band. AT ALL. but that doesnt keep me from singing


Me too  I think Scattered might be my favorite Green Day song. I don't know. My favorite album was Nimrod  I'm in a band and I convinced them to do a cover of Ignorance, so I'm really excited hahaha. Maybe someday I'll tell you what my thing is on youtube after I've uploaded more than one REALLY bad cover of Brick By Boring Brick... Let's just say that I was TOTALLY sick of attempting to perfect it by the time it came around to recording. Hahahaha.



cutietexan said:


> i would LOVE to see your painting. she really is pretty and talented. and not conceited, like most famous ppl become.


I'll post some pictures of it later when I figure out where my dad's camera went. Hahaha. I based it off of this picture, though: http://images2.fanpop.com/images/quiz/1 ... 20_400.jpg I made the background green so that her eyes and hair would be all "BA-BAM!" Hahahahaha.

What other bands do you listen to? Have you heard of that Polish punk band that wrote a song about a hedgehog getting hit by a car or something like that? Hahaha.


----------



## cutietexan

allisonsnickers said:


> What other bands do you listen to? Have you heard of that Polish punk band that wrote a song about a hedgehog getting hit by a car or something like that? Hahaha.


haha i saw the video. some people took it a little personally, though :roll:

i really like linkin park. i also like evanescence. my all time favorite is definitely paramore, though. i learned how to play brick by boring brick and decode on piano, even though i dont really play the piano. :lol: one of my favorite songs by them is misery business. i just love the 'morals of the stories' in all of their songs, because they never just blabber on about some stupid crap.  i dont know why, but i really like the lyrics in playing god. "next time you point a finger i might have to bend it back or break it off, next time you point a finger, i'll point you to the mirror!"

teehee 

what other bands are you into?


----------



## allisonsnickers

cutietexan said:


> what other bands are you into?


I used to love Linkin Park and Evanescence but I felt like their new albums didn't quite measure up to their previous albums. I also like Blink 182, Sum 41, Yellowcard, Taking Back Sunday, bands like that. And I just found out that I might be going to see Paramore in April!!! I might just cry hahaha.

And people definitely took that video waaay to personally hahaha.


----------



## cutietexan

allisonsnickers said:


> And I just found out that I might be going to see Paramore in April!!! I might just cry hahaha.


eep!! take me with yoooooooooooooou!!!


----------



## allisonsnickers

Do you live in Virginia. Hahahaha.


----------



## cutietexan

allisonsnickers said:


> Do you live in Virginia. Hahahaha.


i could!!


----------



## Dansie

I'm Danielle
I have a 10 year old yellow lab named Rosie
I'm a freshman in high school
I love photography
I want to either do something with animals or sign language as a career (I'm going to start taking sign language next year)  
I play the saxophone in band at my school
My favorite color is either green, blue, or purple... It depends on the day!  
I love music, mostly rock, but I like ska, country, pop, etc. (NO rap!)
I'm half brazilian (I can speak Portuguese almost fluently)
I am possibly going to get/rescue a hedgehog soon, if I can convince my mom! (She's warming up to the idea)  
I love baking
I've been taking ballet and jazz for about 11 years (I used to take tap and pointe but I quit)


----------



## meganis--

im megan
i am getting my first hedgehog on april 3 2010
i was a competetive figure skater for 10 years
i have always done musical theater
im 19 and attending school for social work
i work at petsmart in petcare (best job in the store!) 
i have a minor obsession with animals


----------



## leannem

My name is Leanne.
I live in Canada but I hate the cold (unless I'm snowboarding).
I love B.C.
I am 22.
At my parents house there are 2 dogs and 2 cats who can't ever get enough of my attention.
I also have a veiled chameleon named Fiona.
I've recently become interested in keeping an aquarium (no dead fish so far!).
I have a degree in criminology, a minor in photography and I recently completed a veterinary assistant program. 
I work in construction! My bf and I manage a company called Carttronics on the westcoast. We install a system that prevents shopping carts from being taken off the shopping areas property.
I believe that you are what you eat.
My favourite colour is green.
I played competitive level softball and soccer all through my teenage years.
I believe in bettering yourself through education (of any kind!).
I love the outdoors and plan to hike every mountain that I can see from my apartment in the lower mainland.


----------



## nikki

Leanne..do you have a hedgie? I'm asking because I believe they're illegal in Langley.


----------



## leannem

Langley, B.C.? That would be very strange. I actually live in Cloverdale, which is technically part of Surrey.


----------



## nikki

Municipalities Where Hedgehogs are Illegal:

The 5 Boroughs of New York City 
Douglas County, Nebraska. 
Windsor, Ontario 
Langley, British Columbia

That was taken from the bottom of this page http://hedgehogcentral.com/illegal.shtml

Also I just realized that I spelled your name wrong, sorry about that.


----------



## leannem

I think that may be wrong. I just searched the Langley City bylaws, the Township of Langley bylaws, the exotics bylaws and called LAPS (langley animal protection society) and no where could I find anything concerning hedgehogs. The people at LAPS have had hedgehogs before and have seen them in pet stores around the Langley area.


----------



## nikki

it is possible that the info on the page I linked to is outdated...I just wanted to check


----------



## leannem

Thank you for mentioning it. It was interesting to find out what animals are illegal around the lower mainland..... and one's that aren't! Langley does have some crazy backwards laws that are really outdated... the city is slowly catching up.


----------



## nikki

I just found this under the Township of Langley Exotic Animal By-Law



> The only animals considered to be domesticated for the purposes of this Bylaw include llamas, alpacas, ferrets, mink, goats, sheep, pigs, cattle, quanacos, vicunas, camel, horses, mules, donkeys, dogs, cats, rabbits, gerbils, guinea pigs, hamsters, chinchillas, mice, rats, and hedgehogs


I guess that hedgies are now domesticated!! that's great! I thought it made no sense for them to be legal everywhere but there...lol


----------



## lane_m

Nikki,

Are you able to post a link to this information? 

Also, because Langley Township and Langley City are considered separate entities, I wonder if this "Township of Langley Exotic Animal By-Law" is applicable to Langley City or not...

Thanks


----------



## nikki

http://langley.fileprosite.com/contentengine/launch.asp 
that's the bylaws page for the Township of Langley

Here's the site i got it from
http://www.legaltree.ca/node/97

I couldn't find any info about hedgehogs for the City of Langley.


----------



## lane_m

Thanks Nikki


----------



## nikki

no problem!


----------



## nessariel

My name is Julie
I'm 21, going into the last year of my Undergrad degree at Queen's University in Kingston, Ontario, Canada
I'm getting my first hedgehog this April, between the 7th and the 16th
The only other pets I've owned are fish, which I consider to really be more like plants than animals (no offense intended to fish owners)
I love making things with my hands, but I'm not very good at arts and crafts :roll: 
I love music in almost all forms. I'm generally a rock person, though I've recently discovered Lady Gaga to actually be pretty fantastic
I'm in my school's marching band (oldest student run marching band in the country!) 
I play the clarinet and the piano
I practice the dying art of cross stitch 
I name my electronics. Example: My iPod is named Samwise, and my computer is named Alexandra the Great
I'm irrationally afraid of hot things
I have a terrible sense of humor


----------



## blutigerlilly

My name is Erin
I got my first hedgehog about a month ago
I’ve been creeping these boards for a while and decided that I should finally, actually sign up
I graduated from the University of Waterloo last spring and with a BA in Social Development Studies and Psychology
Now I do admission for a Masters program at the UW
I was on the UW varsity cheerleading team for 5 years (and was a competitive gymnast before that) and have turned into a lazy blob since graduation
I have two cats that live with my family in Toronto
I’m very glad winter appears to be over!! 
I’m a Broadway musical junky
I’m hopelessly addicted to jelly beans, especially the ones that come out for Valentine’s Day
I like most music, as long as no one is screaming at me
My favourites at the moment are Ingrid Michaelson, The Fray and Erin McCarley
I love going to the movies... saw Alice in Wonderland on Wednesday
I'll read just about anything
The last book I read was Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay. The Girl with Glass Feet is up next 
I have a younger sister and brother and people always think my sister and I are twins
I’m still suffering from Olympic withdrawal... just a little

I think that’s all the randomness I have at the moment!


----------



## Amy1024

My name is Amy.
My hedgie is Hershi.
I live in Newton, MA.
I have a younger sister named Anna (she's also my best friend). We love to shop a lot.
I have an American Eskimo dog named Applebee.
I'm in my 4th year of college, hoping to become a pharmacist one day. I am currently working in a pharmacy.
I live with both my parents and love spending time at home.
My favorite color is blue.
I love watching the Red Sox and can't wait until baseball season starts again.
I love playing field hockey but it has been awhile since I last played.
I love eating and will eat almost anything. However, I do prefer food w/o too many spices and I also love Coca-Cola and junk food. Surprisingly, I only weigh ~90lbs. :roll: 
I love music and can't survive a day w/o my iPod.  
I can't cook/swim/ride a bike/skate. :shock:


----------



## kyararahl

My name is Melonie, I am 25, and a single mom to a boy who will be 2 next month!

I have 2 hedgies, girls, that I just got who still don't have names, lame I know. 

I go to college full time. My major is Social Work. I sometimes work in the summer but not always. I got an awesome single mom scholorhsip  so I don't have to work if I don't want to.

I have a Shetland Sheepdog named Pocho, but she lives at my grammas house because she is super sensitive and when I moved into my house she had a mental breakdown.

I have a Bearded Dragon named, wait, for it Dragon. Original right?? 

I have an old cat with no teeth that I got at the Humane Society. Her name is Sally. 

I have a Sphynx cat named Jack, who is the sick all the time. He has to take meds everyday for a failing heart and he has these nasty red snot boogers that he seems to magically be able to wipe all over my walls. 

I have two new sphynx kittens who are also nameless. :? Ya, I know, I need to get on that naming thing. One is here with me and the other is still with the breeder, because she only lets them go to new homes after they have been fixed, which is ok with me! 

I try to help with local rescues as much as I can. I am always having people bring me some sort of critter that they can't keep or they found. I foster ALOT. I raise abandoned racoons and squirrels almost every single year. The word has gotten out that I like hedgehogs and I already have local people trying to bring me some they don't want anymore. :|


----------



## Sakura

This sounds like fun.

- I'm married to an Air Force SSgt.
- I'm a vegetarian.
- I'm childfree.
- I love video games.
- I am a stingray and pig enthusiast.
- I'm a Japanophile. I studied the language for 3 years.
- I'm from Michigan, but currently live in Texas.
- I enjoy belly dance.
- One of my favorite pastimes is taking the dogs to the park on base.
- I spend most of my day at the computer.
- I run a Facebook page called "My Pets Are My Kids".
- I love Mexican food.
- I favor satirical/sarcastic humor.

I could ramble on about myself all day. Ha ha. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## talibali

ok... so i will try it.  

Most of you know my as tali which is pronounced tay-lee but my name is taylor

-I am insanly in love with dogs and horses... warming up to hedgies of course.
-I do not have a hedgie yet... i think i am going to wait till the summer.
-My parents are divoriced
-I have 4 siblings. two younger and two older
-I am a very bad speller
-i spend most of my time on the couch watching tv and on my net book..
-when i watch tv i watch animal planet..
-I want to grow up and be a vet.... all kind
-my middle name is jaclyn after my grandpa jack-
-I love twilight/ harry potter 
-I myself am very random
-I have a smart phone.
-i read a lot
-i am a blonde... haha 
-i love going to the movies
-i go all girly when a spider enter a 100,000,000 radices (yes i am a girl)
-i thought i was in love for the first time last year
-i am a mommy's girl
-i was really mean when i was little..... Broke a 13 year old boys jaw when i was three..... what can i say he was stealing my WAGON! lol
-I will now stop.. i can go on all day............................

-oh my favorite time of the year is summer... which is my birthday time... my dads ex-wife and i shared the same birthday...... not the same age but she did act llike me.......very crazt... threw her dog across the room for touching her mac book... how much crazier can ya get?

-I am now done haha


----------



## FaesMama

My name is Katie[/*:m:87q6ubo5]
I go to Kent State University, majoring in Art Education (K-6)[/*:m:87q6ubo5]
I have been looking into getting a hedgehog for two years, and two weeks ago, my fiance' surprised me, and bought us a cage and everything we'd need.[/*:m:87q6ubo5]
We found a hobby breeder close to us on a fluke who had two babies available. We pick out Fae that day. We moved fast  [/*:m:87q6ubo5]
I work at Edible Arrangements, which Fae loves, because that means she gets fruit bits that Mama brings home for her![/*:m:87q6ubo5]
Fae has a full name: Faebaline Coraline Lacefield[/*:m:87q6ubo5]
I talk in my sleep, especially to Fae, considering she sleeps near the foot of our bed. [/*:m:87q6ubo5]
My fiance' is a firefighter in training. I'm so proud of him  [/*:m:87q6ubo5]
I have a little brother, who is actually not that little. He's seventeen, and he's my heart.[/*:m:87q6ubo5]
I love music, including rock, dance, indie, alternative, and anything that makes me happy. 
[/*:m:87q6ubo5]

annnnd now I cant think of anything else :?


----------



## bangeranggg

FaesMama said:


> My name is Katie
> I go to Kent State University, majoring in Art Education (K-6)
> We found a hobby breeder close to us on a fluke who had two babies available. We pick out Fae that day. We moved fast





Hi Katie! I was just wondering where your breeder is located! I go to school at John Carroll - close to Kent & am as of now traveling to Montpellier Ohio to get my hedgehog mid-May.

But I'm new so I'll also take time to introduce myself!
My name is Kristen
I go to school in Cleveland
I used to live in Pennsylvania & at age 15 did all the research to get a hedgehog, convinced my parents, bought an appropriate cage & then found out they're not welcome in PA.  It was a sad day! But 6 years later I am finally located in Ohio out of the dorms & in my own apartment. It's time!  
I'm majoring in early childhood education - I'll probably teach Kindergarten.
I love all shades of blue
I have an identical twin & we are born on different days and in different seasons! 
I also really enjoy all the advice this forum brings to new/prospective hedgie owners.


----------



## FaesMama

bangeranggg said:


> Hi Katie! I was just wondering where your breeder is located! I go to school at John Carroll - close to Kent & am as of now traveling to Montpellier Ohio to get my hedgehog mid-May.


I found a breeder on a fluke in Akron. I was going to end up in Montpellier too! We were going to Millermeade Farms two weeks after we got all of our 'hedgehog gear' for a peek at a new litter ready to go but we sorta 'rescued' Fae. We saw a posting on Kijiji 2 hours after they posted it, and took a ten minute drive just to look, and when we saw the poor baby and all her mites, we had to take her. If I could have had things my way, we would have still gotten our same little Faebaline, but healthy and from Millermeade. :lol:


----------



## bangeranggg

aww I'm glad you rescued Fae and she ended up in a good home! It is comforting to know that people trust the Millermeade Farms. I am so excited to move in to my apartment and get settled in so I can get a hedgehog. I'll post after my visit to Millermeade and let you know how it goes! I emailed the women with general questions & she answered very promptly.


----------



## FaesMama

If you ever need anything quick and local, feel free to PM me! We have all sorts of stuff for Fae that she cant use anymore or we have upgraded from (ie she has an igloo that she has outgrown, because shes a pudge, an almost full bag of bedding from the weeks before we switched to fleece etc) Good luck! I hope Millermeade is everything you expect and more! I've only heard good things about them.


----------



## andi725

Jumping on the bandwagon! 

- I live and go to medical school in good ol' Texas
- I'm a perfectionist and a worrier - a wonderful combination for a new hedgie owner! 
(this site has been great at calming my paranoia, haha and sometimes adding to it..)
- I love any type of arts and crafts, though I never have time anymore 
- I loooove baking and have recently started on my own "ace of cakes" phase, with a nerdy science twist to it  
- My favorite color is green
- I went to the breeder with the intention of just visiting and came home with the love of my life, Audrey Buttercup N____. 
- My boyfriend is just as in love w Audrey, but always seems to get more of her just-woken-up poos :lol: 
- I've had an assortment of pets over the years - a rabbit, mice, hamsters, fish, and a baby garden snake
- I love the outdoors and participate in triathlons alongside my 50+ yr old parents (who still manage to kick my butt!)
- I absolutely hate mosquitos more than anything in the world. 

nice to meet you guys!


----------



## SnufflePuff

Nice to meet you Andi  

Apparently I've never replied to this post... and I've been here for a while! Oh well it's 3am in the morning and I'm a little wired from filling out applications all night, so what the heck! Better late than never right? :lol: 

- My name is Stephanie, I just turned 20 on wednesday (scary!) and I just finished my second year of University at the University of Calgary (here in Alberta, Canada).
-I was in a biological scienecs program but just finished applying to transfer into a combined degree program with a Bachelor of Science in Zoology and a Bachelor of Arts in English, but hopefully I will get into Veterinary School after next year and won't have to finish it!
- I currently own one horse, three dogs, two cats and three hedgehogs... Puff (my first hedgehog, a pet store "rescue" from a bankrupt store), Chloe (a hedgie I got as a baby from someone's surprise litter) and Oakley (my newest boy who I recently brought home from the Calgary Humane Society). My great uncle just offered me another hedgehog who needs a home but sadly I had to decline  
- I currently work at a veterinary clinic as a receptionist, but I get to give people advice which I love and help out with procedures too! I got to take and develop x-rays, as well as syringe feed a cat (after bragging about my hedgehog syringing skills :lol: ) last time I worked!
- I just applied for another job as a Adoptions Counsellor at the Calgary Humane Society and hope I get it!
-I am a volunteer maniac. I currently volunteer once-twice a week at the Calgary Humane Society, once a week with St. John Ambulance as a first aider, and take on other ventures such as volunteering at spay/neuter clinics on native reserves, door-to-door canvassing for the heart-and-stroke/diabetes, helping out on Pets4Life (Petland rescue foundation in Canada) rescues, basically anything anyone needs help with! Especially if it's animal related!
- I was elected VP events for my schools' Pre-Veterinary Students' Association this year and am currently planning lots of awesome events including my favourite - a "modern day masquerade"  
- I also play some guitar, sing (not well!) and am teaching myself to play keyboard...harder than it looks!
- I love reading and writing (hence the combined english degree) and am currently obsessed with Glee (best show EVER!)

Well I think that's about it! Time for bed!


----------



## bangeranggg

Snufflepuff - with how much you help, how knowledgeable you are, and just motherly I picture you an older women :lol: I hope me sharing this doesn't offend you! That is awesome you got to use your syringe skills; your babies are preparing you for work! Lastly, happy belated birthday!

edit for a sidenote: glee rocks! <33 I am currently watching this weeks episode.


----------



## SnufflePuff

bangeranggg said:


> Snufflepuff - with how much you help, how knowledgeable you are, and just motherly I picture you an older women :lol: I hope me sharing this doesn't offend you! That is awesome you got to use your syringe skills; your babies are preparing you for work! Lastly, happy belated birthday!
> 
> edit for a sidenote: glee rocks! <33 I am currently watching this weeks episode.


Haha thanks bangerranggg, don't worry I take that as a compliment! A lot of people I meet can't believe I'm only 20 because apparently I seem a lot more mature. Thanks for the bday wishes! My hedgehogs are the best training ever for being a veterinarian, I have learned so much! I hope that I will be able to own more exotic animals in the future, because I find that owning is the best way to learn about proper care and I think I would like to work on exotics when I become a vet!

And as for Glee, It definitely does! I love it!


----------



## LarryT

bangeranggg said:


> edit for a sidenote: glee rocks! <33 I am currently watching this weeks episode.


I'm almost over the hill at 40 :lol: and i've seen every episode of Glee so far :ugeek:


----------



## LizardGirl

Woo, go bangeranggg and SnufflePuff and Larry! Glee rocks! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

LOL, I'm also on the Glee bandwagon! :lol: I'm a huge musical lover, and have a lot of friends who were in choir in high school, so we're all in love with the show.


----------



## SnufflePuff

Haha I'm glad we can all be united by our love of hedgehogs and Glee!


----------



## Mary

Hiya fellow hedgehogs and their owners! I am new here so there ya go:

My name is Mary
My boyfriend's name is Jared
My favorite color is purple and blue
I love all bears
I am in 9th grade
I am 15
I am catholic
I love rock n roll
I play tennis and volleyball just for fun
I like to dance, sing, watching Twilight and Vampire Diaries with my BFF Sarah
My hedgehogs name is Prickles

And I may be getting a hairless rat soon.


----------



## LarryT

Mary said:


> Hiya fellow hedgehogs and their owners! I am new here so there ya go:
> 
> My name is Mary
> My boyfriend's name is Jared
> My favorite color is purple and blue
> I love all bears
> I am in 9th grade
> I am 15
> I am catholic
> I love rock n roll
> I play tennis and volleyball just for fun
> I like to dance, sing, watching Twilight and Vampire Diaries with my BFF Sarah
> My hedgehogs name is Prickles
> 
> And I may be getting a hairless rat soon.


Hey Mary  welcome to HHC! So glad to have you as a member


----------



## Herisson

Hello Mary and Prickles! Great choice on hairless rats!  :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl

I agree, hairless/double rex rats are wonderful. My nekkid baby, Gollum, died just a few days ago but he was the best rat I've ever had. Never failed to make me smile.


----------



## Sela

Nekkid rats are awesome. They're the only kind I can actually touch without breaking out in hives. << Which sucks because I love the furred ones so much. Don't like the male nekkids as much as the females, though, for reasons that should be obvious.


----------



## Pooki3

hewo I'm sage or pookster depending on who you ask ;p 
I live with my hedgehog Berko (or berko bear/ berko bits/ berkinator) he's a baby still but already big. 
He's the first hedgehog in a line of awesome pets that include a tarantula that dug bob marley and did a dance when he came on the stereo, a boa morph that had his own pet cricket, 3 horned owls (inky,blinky,and clyde) and one big snowy owl (olliander). 
I'm 20 and in college pursuing a degree in funeral services, I want to be an embalmer and to open non profit on my own time that helps abused kids.
I also live with my bf who is becoming a fish and wildlife officer
as for Berko bear he likes veggies, crickets, and chicken and digging. He's a very silly creature and probably one of the best pets I've had. only the owls compare in the "what did you just do? thats so silly" category (ex.berko poops on his wheel before he runs on it by plopping his butt on the lip and letting loose, the owls used to fearlessly chase my dogs because they wanted to ride them)
thank you all for the advice I found lurking before I got Berko


----------



## panda

well i just stumbled on this and love the idea.. i'll read all of the posts tomorrow but for now just a few facts before i go to sleep... *yawns!*

.my name is jess, 21yrs old.

.i have always been an animal lover since i was big enough to walk.. trying to catch turtles and lizards and trying to save earthworms from concrete after the rain. :lol: 

.my fiance and i became engaged in august... we have known each other since 4th grade, fell in love jr year of high school! live only 5 minutes away from each other. been dating over 4 years now!

.i've had my dog maggie since i was 6, shes more like a sister... i have two beardies Orion & Loki whom i love but that stay with my fiance.. and Norma Jean my hedgie is my newest addition to the family <3 Ryan also has a ball python & a pup... oh & i also have a fish tank.

.i know how to play guitar, piano & drums. 

.i just finished my associates degree in arts.

.pro photographer & artist.

.hmmm anything else i missed? just ask!


----------



## shetlandlover

My name is Emma,
I have 4 dogs (3 Shetland sheepdogs 1 German shepherd), 3 cats and 2 hedgehogs. 
I live in the country side. 
I am 5 ft 8.
I am overweight but I dont care I get to eat what I want. :lol:


----------



## Maeg8

I was wondering if there was something like this on the site!
Hopefully no one thinks this is necroposting or anything like that, but:

My name is Maegan
I'm 26 years old
I have a 3 year old child named Logan and my hedgie's name is Nova
Me and my husband are both cooks, we work at the same place.
I like metal, namely melodic death metal and gothic metal.
Nothing about me is remotely goth or punk.
I really like to sew and bake
I like reading fantasy novels, working out and playing Dungeons and Dragons ( yes, I'm a total geek)
I have gremlins. My computers, mp3 players and now, my sewing machine, all have horrible strange deaths at the worst times.
I hate watching TV.


----------



## DexterTheHog

Oooo Good idea!
My name is Alana
My hedgie's name is Dexter (duh)
I'm 22 and just graduated college with a degree in psychology and i'm hoping to go for my 2nd bachelors, in nursing, in january!
I also have a dog named Holly, who actually really likes Dexter! We were nervous because she's a border terrier who likes to hunt small animals, but she really just sniffs his cage and walks on. 
Horseback riding is my favorite
Skiing is my second favorite
Pink is my favorite color, but when getting Dexter's supplies, I settle on blue. 
I hope to get into sewing, but I'm pretty good at knitting (sadly, not a hedgehog safe activity)
I love HHC! It's great to hear from other people who are as obsessed with their hedgies as much as I am (most of my friends think i'm nuts  )


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

My name is Shin Hye, but since most people have no clue how to pronounce it, most people just call me Shae.

I'm 18, soon to be 19.

I'm 5'6" and 100 lbs... yes, I know, tiny.

I'm South Korean, but I've been living in Montreal, Canada, as an international student for the past 5 years.

I also used to live in Beijing, and for most of my life, I've moved back and forth between China and Korea.

I'll be going to university this fall, majoring in Art History and minoring in Philosophy.

I love to read poetry, especially John Keats and Emily Dickens.

I'm a hobby photographer, and I used to paint and draw, but not so much anymore...

I am a total foodie; my boyfriend and I go many restos in Montreal, and I like to write reviews about them ^_^

I played piano for 10 years, but quit, and now I regret it. I also play guitar and flute.

I like listening to Japanese and Korean electronica music :3

Currently I have 2 cats, LeRoux and Cha Cha, as well as my hedgie, Kashi, and my betta, Haku. I used to have a pug named Mr Wrinkles back in Beijing, but due to his breed being banned to fly, we've had to leave him in China with a family friend. He lived with us for 8 years, and apparently he's still as healthy as a horse! I really miss him though 

Oh, and I love video games


----------



## panda

so i realized my about me was lacking a few things since i was realllly tired when i wrote it so let me add a few things..



panda said:


> well i just stumbled on this and love the idea.. i'll read all of the posts tomorrow but for now just a few facts before i go to sleep... *yawns!*
> 
> .my name is jess, 21yrs old.
> 
> .i have always been an animal lover since i was big enough to walk.. trying to catch turtles and lizards and trying to save earthworms from concrete after the rain. :lol:
> 
> .my fiance and i became engaged in august... we have known each other since 4th grade, fell in love jr year of high school! live only 5 minutes away from each other. been dating over 4 years now!
> 
> .i've had my dog maggie since i was 6, shes more like a sister... i have two beardies Orion & Loki whom i love but that stay with my fiance.. and Norma Jean my hedgie is my newest addition to the family <3 Ryan also has a ball python & a pup... oh & i also have a fish tank.
> 
> .i know how to play guitar, piano & drums.
> 
> .i just finished my associates degree in arts.
> 
> .pro photographer & artist.
> 
> .hmmm anything else i missed? just ask!


.i love to watch CSI, Law & Order, Scrubs, UFC, Adultswim, Oddities, Intervention.. i could go on.. I love all sorts of movies.

.i like lots of different kinds of music, listen to Q101 a lot.

.i am currently unsure what career i want to pursue even though i finished my associates, definitely thinking something with animals, if anyone has any ideas let me know!

.i'm a nice girl, but im not a huge fan of pink, i like things like skulls, all shades of gray, black. i love skeletons and bone articulation fascinates me, i would love to make a hobby and even make some money off of that. im not gothic, i wear colors and normal things, but i just love different things. 

.i LOVE pandas.

.i have one tattoo, will eventually get a few more, 5 piercings, all in my ears... i have 0g lobes, double lobe piercings, and a rook.  i used to have my bb pierced and my tongue but didnt like them & took them out.

.i am also short.. about 5'2-3 and about 125.. a bit on the curvy side i guess youd say :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11625
i plan on posting pictures of my other pets as well as more and more of Norma on this feed so keep an eye out on the link above


----------



## Quinn

It's funny because I was talking to my fiance about how I wish I knew the people on this forum and see who's on the other side of the screen lol. And this is as close to it as it will get! :lol: 
My name is Jessica and my hedgie's name is Quinn. 
I'm 23 and just finished university studying kinesiology and health sciences. I'm engaged to Steven and we just moved together to toronto. We only have one hedgie (but I'm thinking about getting another soon) and some fish. 
I'm short about 5'2" and also on the curvy side lol. I have 2 tattoos and I'm looking at getting another of my dog's name (she passed away 2 months ago, she was 16  ). 
I'm really into athletics. But I can be really lazy too and spend entire day on the couch watching tv and reading HHC forum lol :lol: 
I love dancing and going to clubs even though I don't drink. 
I like to read, mostly fantasy novels (I love the Sookie Stackhouse Series) and zombie books. 
I love cooking and eating! Going to the beach! and of course spending time with Quinn!
I love this forum and thank everyone for all the help they've provided! If anyone has facebook and wants to be fb friends that would great!


----------



## Kenzy

My name is MacKenzie, but most people just call me Kenzie or some other nickname.
I'm 20 yrs, and I own two hedgies, Oscar and Buttons.
I love videogames, storms, zombies, comic books, and dinosaurs. 
I'm half-Korean, but since my dad is Italian, I don't look asian at all, except for my eyes. Haha 
I speak English, Spanglish, and badly pronounced Russian XD.
I have stretched ears, and support love regardless of sexual orientation.
I go to university for computers, and I really love art. I draw a lot and I used to write, but not so much anymore. 
I love to make new friends so feel free to message me if you ever want to chat


----------



## xspiked

Oh gosh, I should be studying for my final tomorrow (or at least sleeping), but nope, my neurotic mind decided I will do this now. :shock: 

My name is Jenn. I'm 20 (turning 21), majoring in biology at university. I'm still unsure of what I want to do, but I'm considering becoming an exotic vet. 
I have one lovely cuddler called Bulu (which is Shanghainese for Pineapple). As of now, I cannot imagine getting another hedgie. I love my baby so much, I can't see how I'll be able to handle sharing that love. Maybe later. 
I love to bake and then feed people. I think subconsciously I just want to make my friends fat.  I also love to cook. If you come over, I'll feed you. 
I'm a huge story nut. I love love love watching Asian dramas, reading, and watching crime shows (Bones, NCIS, Criminal Minds.)I also live by the food network channel. And Mythbusters. 
I speak Shanghainese.
I am probably one of the most random people you'll ever know. With an equally amazing short attention span. :lol: 
I'm all up for meeting new people, especially the awesome people from HHC, so drop me a line!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

My name is Yarazenka (pronounced Ya - ra - zen -a and I have 26 hedgehogs

I'm a Hedgehog Breeder here in Toronto, Canada. We have a herd of 16females & males combined all pedigreed and mostly from the US except 2 born in Canada and 3 born here at Hedgehog Grove.

We also run a Hedgehog Rescue. We currently have 10 residents rescues and rehomes aging from 12 weeks to 4 years old. 5 of whom are looking for new forever homes (ages 12wks to 1year old)

We live in Toronto but I originally moved here after spending several years in Australia.
I was born in Australia, grew up in the US and now live in Toronto, Ontario after spending several years in Australia to see if I liked it.

I have 4 tattoos and I'm looking at getting another of a hedgehoog design on my other inside wrist.

I like to read, such as The Sookie Stackhouse Series, Twilight Series, Game of Thrones and The Nine Lives of Chloe King plus many others.

I love baking and am a skilled cake maker/decorator see some of my cakes here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.152046351526851.33285.100001644622089

We have 2 American Eskimos Dogs (Pups) that are 7mths old named Bandit and Shimmer. We waitied over 2 years on a waiting list for this incrediable;y smart and gorgeous breed. Our pups will be entering the show ring to eran their Championships in the next few months.

We also have a Betta fish and a Red Claw crab along with 2 children both girls aged 7 and 4. The girls are very much involved with our hedgies and they love and social our little babies with us to make great family pets. Our girls are very special in terms of animal handling,as descibed from below.

We used to be a Wildlife Rescue and Rehabilitator in Australia, we would take in injured and orphaned wildlife such as kangaroos, koala's, birds, and other small mammals and marsupials, raising them and getting them healthy enough to be released back into the wild. So both our girls were raised around animals from day 1 of their own lives and have also be heavily involved with their gentle and loving natures.

My Favorite color is Purple.

I am addicted to hedgehogs and anything thing hedgehog related


----------



## Annabelle

Just read this entire thread so here goes...

I'm 21 and live near Toronto, Canada

I go to school for Art History & Fine Art. Actually I go to two schools at the same time (ew). It's probably the bet programme for this field but it's killing me :evil:

Annabelle is the hedgie. We got her from a rescue in September. She's still gets really shy and huffy so I'm sure she was mistreated/not handled  but she's gotten loads better!

I have two cats, that unfortunately have to live with my mom for the time being

I also have a horse, who sucks up all my money, but I love her anyway. We've been together for seven and a half years

I want a DSLR camera more than anything

I drive a VW Beetle 

I love all kinds of music, but my favourite by far would be The Beetles. Queen being a close second

I've lived in the GTA for most of my life, but when I was little we lived in Pakistan. No it's not as "sketchy" as the news makes it out to be.

I'm claustraphobic, arachniphobic and slightly OCD about things

For the longest time I was convinced that Annabelle didn't really like us, until I took her in for surgery. Not only did she bite the vet really hard, she wouldn't let any of them examine or hold her afterwards so they had to put her on a glass table and look up to check her incision. The tech was amazed when I came to collect her that she'd let me pick her up 

I'm afraid of mealies so Boyfriend has to feed them. Although I am getting better

I have no idea what I'm doing with my life

I want to live on a farm so I can have my horses at home and have tons of space for all my animals. I want to be a registered hedgehog rescue station one day

I'm proud to say all 4 of my animals are from some sort of rescue situation and they're the best critters you'll ever meet

My family is British so I love the old shows like Keeping up Appearances, Are you Being Served, Mr Bean, All Creatures Great and Small

I'm also obsessed with crime shows like Dexter (my fave), Criminal Minds and Law & Order SVU. It's made me curious about strange things; in my spare time I research serial killers and ancient weapons/torture devices

I work at Victoria's Secret :mrgreen:

Second to riding, shopping is my favourite hobby

I have the worst eating habits of any human alive

I read a lot on here but don't post much, mostly because I'm lazy 

I have a final tomorrow for my summer course.........oops

When people ask me what my favourite colour is I say rainbow, because I like all colours. Lame I know

I travelled a lot as a kid, and sometimes I wish I could right now but it gets hard leaving all the pets =/

I hate hate hate hate slow drivers :evil: :evil:

And last but not least...

For those of you that read my post here viewtopic.php?t=11139 know that a month ago Annabelle went to be spayed because she was bleeding. The vet was worried it was cancer...

but it's not  it was just an infection. So with her uterus gone she's back to being totally healthy!

Now I must study and sleep


----------



## moothecow

Resurrecting this thread again, for the sake of introducing myself and bumping it up for all the new members!

My name is Maria, I'm 24, and I live in downtown Toronto with my boyfriend Will. Our hedgehog is Misha, just over 3 months old at time of writing this, who I love way disproportionately much for such a tiny little animal  He's my first legitimate pet.

I was born in Moscow, Russia, and moved to Canada when I was 10 years old. So, English ain't my first language, but somehow because my absolute favourite subject in school. I love writing.

I studied History at University of Toronto. I have no idea what I'm doing with my life :lol: Some days I want to be a writer, other days I think "what the heck, I'll just go do a second degree in Zoology", and in between I try on a bajillion other careers.

I love traveling. In an ideal world, I'll win the lottery or find a buried treasure and spend the next many decades travelling and living all over the world. I really want to go to Uluru in Australia, explore Mongolia by horseback and see the Norwegian fjords, as well as a thousand other things.

I love reading. Favourite books are The Count of Monte Cristo, The Three Musketeers, Anne of Green Gables series (all 6 of the books), Memoirs of a Geisha, Something Borrowed (the book, not the awful rom-com that was made from it), and the list goes on. 

I like running, skating, hiking and dogsledding.

I want to learn American Sign Language.

I like meeting new people, and I'm really thankful that HHC, with its awesome community of wonderful and helpful hedgie owners exists


----------



## MissC

moothecow said:


> I like running, skating, hiking and dogsledding.
> 
> I want to learn American Sign Language.
> 
> I like meeting new people, and I'm really thankful that HHC, with its awesome community of wonderful and helpful hedgie owners exists


You really should come visit me: I live in Canmore (run, skate, ski and dogsled are all we do here...maybe snowboard) and I know ASL!

C:


----------



## hanhan27

Wee! I LOVE this thread! I have been so curious to learn about people on here, and I never even saw this thread until now! I am a people-person and love to hear people's stories and stuff.  

Hmm, about me...

My name is Hannah. Born and raised in central WI. 

I like to travel, but don't have much money to do so. :lol: I've never left the country, but my mom and I are planning a vacation to the Galapagos Islands after she retires in about 4 years. :shock: 

I am engaged to a guy named Andrew. He is a really great guy and we're about as perfect for each other as 2 people can be. (we're the two best friends that anyone can haaaave!)

I have a few pets. 3 cats - Soozie the short haired tiger, Dinah the calico, and Sookie the siamese. 1 dog - Edward the Westie/Havanese. Mildred the hedgie. And Emma the green anole. My family has always had pets, but we don't call them pets, we call them family :lol: 

I am only 20 years old, but have found my "life calling". I am a CNA, and certified to work in Community Based Residential Facilities (group homes, assisted living homes, etc). I work for a company that owns and operates adult group homes and provides in-home care for mentally and physically handicapped adults. I love seeing how happy people can be even when they have been dealt a not-so-great hand in life, and I really enjoy helping to bring this happiness to them.  I also have my own small cleaning business, which helps me bring home more money to spend on Milly :roll: 

In my free time, I read, watch tv, hang out with Milly, my fiance, my nephew and my friends, spend time outside swimming, tanning, walking, riding bike, etc, and cleaning (I have mild OCD and it creates a lot of issues, but I can't help it so I just deal with it). I also really like professional baseball (particularly the Milwaukee Brewers) and UFC. I'm a tom boy.  

Those are my biggies, haha.


----------



## lehaley

This is such a cute idea!

My name is Lauren.
I live in Arlington Heights, IL, but I'm spending the summer in Madison, WI with my boyfriend Tom. 
I am studying nursing and community health education at Illinois State University. 
I am not a hedgehog owner yet, but am hoping to have a new addition by the end of the summer. I can't wait!!!!
I LOVE hockey. I spent a year working for the Chicago Wolves of the American Hockey League. 
I am a diehard fan of the Chicago Cubs and Chicago Bears, but I hate the Chicago Blackhawks and prefer the Detroit Red Wings. 
I have an inexplicable fear of clowns. 
I


----------



## lehaley

My iPhone appears to have added an extra "I" to the end of that post. Oops!


----------



## DexterTheHog

I know ASL too! It was my minor in college. I never learned how to say hedgehog though...


----------



## CanadienHedgie

Hmm... Warning: I'm a rambler. 

*Childhood:*I was born and raised in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada, but neither of my parents were Canadian. So I guess I'm a first generation Canadian? I'm 50% French and 50% Czechoslovakian (yes I know they split up, but I was in the making before they split into two countries, so IMO, I'm Czechoslovakian :lol: ) I was in dance (ballet and contemporary) for 10 years, but I had to quit because I was diagnosed with scoliosis. Because of where the curve in my spine is, my hips don't line up which is causing a LOT of problems. I was also in Tae Kwon Do, I was 1 belt away from my black, but I had to quit.  My life is very boring now.

*University:*I'm going into my first year of university. I'll be doing a double honours major in Humanities and Social Science. More specifically Linguistics and Psychology. I'll be going to McMaster (in Hamilton, Ontario) for four years to get my bachelors. Then I will either be going to McGill in Montreal, Quebec for 3 years to get my masters in Speech Language Pathology and Audiology.

I gave up living in dorms for hedgehogs, even though I've wanted the whole residence experience for a long time  .

*Career:*I'm not sure if I want to be a Speech Pathologist or Audiologist yet, so I'll probably take both since it's only one extra year, and I could do both = more money  . Either way, I'd like to work in a hospital. I LOVE hospitals :shock: , weird right? Oh, and I'd really like to wear scrubs :| :lol:

*Travel:*I love to travel internationally. IMO, North America is the most boring thing EVER and Europe = Amazing. I've currently been to the 13 countries, in my lifetime I want go to 40. 

*Some People...: :| *Something to share (*sorry to all the American hedgie lovers on here*  ): I was in the US and I literally had someone say to me, "You're probably really enjoying the sun." Meaning, Canada doesn't have a summer, just snow all the time :lol: . While I was in the US (Somewhere in Montana, Salt Lake City, Vegas & L.A.), I had about 7 people ask where I was from, none knew where Saskatchewan was, and I actually had someone ask if it was in Europe :lol: It was funny. I was waiting to be asked about igloos, but sadly, I wasn't  . Oh, and last one: I go to Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario every year, some Americans came across the border from Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan (I think), in the middle of summer, with ski's on top of there vehicles... As fun as it would be to ski all year, we have the same weather they do :lol: lol.

*Pets:* I have had lots of pets, I LOVE animals  . I currently have 12 dogs, all of them are rescues. People who abuse and neglect animals really frustrate me! One of my pugs, I rescued from the vet clinic! Someone brought him in after THEY kicked him in the face!!! :evil: He had to have reconstructive surgery, he had to have all his teeth removed, he can't breathe through his nose, he weezes, his nose is all crusty, but he's SO happy. I'm allergic to cats, but I wasn't before. I've had lots of fish, I was so happy when I kept a goldfish alive for a month :lol: . I had snails, but they ate my gold fish! :shock: I've had frogs and gecko. Guinea pigs. I have a lionhead bunny, who's the biggest pain in the butt I've ever had! 

*Boyfriend:*I'm dating the most amazing guy ever, Jayden! He's two years older then me, so our maturity levels match up quite nicely :lol: . He's in the Canadian Forces, and is currently deployed  , which sucks, a lot. He's in Afghanistan right now, he hasn't been home for months, and I have no clue when he will be home. We've been together for 5 years, so it's a really strong relationship.

*Hedgehogs:* My boyfriend has 3 hedgehogs, two males and one female. I swear the female hates me :lol: . They currently live with me, since there daddy is in Afghanistan. But there's a lot of debate about what's going to happen with them when I move from Saskatchewan to Ontario. I want to take them with me, but my boyfriends mom and sister want to keep them. They will probably get them  . I think I'll die without a hedgie! I'm hoping to get one from Heavenly Hedgehogs or Hedgehog Grove. But I haven't heard back from Heavenly Hedgehogs for over a month, and I'm waiting for an e-mail from Hedgehog Grove.

I *LOVE* to learn new languages, and I'm really good at it. I currently speak English (duh), Parisian French, Quebecois French (there IS a difference), Portuguese, Danish and Italian. I want to learn, Spanish, Dutch, German, Norwegian and Russian :lol: I HIGHLY doubt I'll learn all of them. But I'd like to be able to speak 10 languages, that's my second life goal.


----------



## Ava99

First off: @ Hedgehog Grove (who I'm sure won't see this) ewwwww Twilight.....

Alright my turn: (I ramble as well....)
My name is Ava, I'm 17 (and counting the days till my birthday...54...).
I have a hedgie named Westley that I made a full 24 hour round trip to get. Drove through three states and only stayed at the breeders for about an hour (and got lost 20 minutes from the place...stupid construction detours...). So it was me, my best friend, and Westley crammed into my little Scion (tC) with the cage fully assembled in the back (if it were an inch bigger it wouldn't have fit, LITERALLY) for the whole trip back. Quite a sight to see, I'm sure...

I live in Southeast Virginia, born and raised and I doubt I'll ever move.
As previously stated, I have an '07 Scion tC, one of only three of the same color in my area, so EVERYONE knows my car. I've had multiple boyfriends ask which it would be if I had to choose between them or the car, the car won every time.

I work at the public library right down the street, we're the second biggest in the area, so we're pretty darn busy. Every library patron also knows my car, which gets a little weird... and we have the same name as the local college that's about a mile away, so everyone gets us confused.

I just graduated high school last month and am starting classes at the local community college next month (summer is too dang short..). I'm going for a science major with a focus in Chemistry. I'm aiming for a career in Forensic Science (lab work).

My favorite tv shows are Dexter (which needs to hurry up with the next season...) and Trueblood (I await the posting of the next episode on my favorite..er...unofficial...website while I write this). I was a HUGE Heroes and Moonlight fan before they got cancelled (darn you writers strike...). My favorite book is called Level 26 by Anthony Zuiker (creator of CSI) and my second favorite is Shadowman by Cody McFadyen, both about serial killers. 

My favorite color is black or maroon.
I listen to heavy rock (Apocalyptica, Three Days Grace, Escape the Fate, Black Veil Brides etc.) but depending on my mood I can listen to about anything (I've been on a Red Hot Chili Peppers streak for about a week now).
One day you'll see me dressed in all black, completely looking like what i just described, and the next I'll be in heels and an uber-cutesy top. You will never see me in anything other than jeans though, with the rare exception of short shorts. (I did however try out tripp pants but couldn't put up with the baggy-ness).

I'm about 5'3' and not much over 100 pounds and the palest person you will ever see in your life. (I just don't tan...grrr)

I love horses, my grandmother owned two (she used to own 6 before I was born) both Appaloosas. Both had been competition rodeo horses in their younger days (my aunt competed, and was darn good). One was blind and near deaf. The both made it to be near (or over) 30 and were (sadly) put down on the same day. I never got to ride them, but did get to ride a friends horse, who absolutely hated me and refused to do anything I told her to.

Westley is my first real pet. My mom had a cat when I was little, but he died when I was still young (he made it into his 20s- we think, he was a rescue off the street). I had to beg for over a month to get him, and ended up having to use the "he can be my graduation present!" excuse. I got him 4 days before I graduated.

I'll add more if I think of anything, but I think I've gone on long enough. It's great to be surrounded by so many people who know soooo much about hedgehogs!! I would be completely lost without you guys!


----------



## shortnerdy

Great thread!

I'm Meg. I'm 26. 

- I'm a hardcore nerd. 

- I have 4 tattoos in total, Including the Star Wars rebel alliance insignia on the back of my neck and my most recent Def Leppard tribute *pictured*

- I'm a quality manager 

- I got my first and only Hedgie Sheldon as a rescue. I love him to bits.

- My favorite colour is turquioise


----------



## Guest

*Name:* Tim
*Age:* 24 
*Location:* Winchester, VA (United States of America)

*Last Occupation:* Manager of Asset Protection, Safety, and Compliance for Wal-Mart Stores, Inc.

*About Me:* I'm a diagnosed schizophrenic as of age 19 and battling that along with neurological sleep disorders. I have a very keen and analytical mind that has served me well in solving problems and being able to remain a step head at problem solving and adapting to changing situations.

I am huge nerd, I build PCs sometimes, watch Star Trek and Star Wars. I love the marvel universe and Batman and Green Lantern from DC Universe. I'm avid into older books that never got much notice and still don't and believe when shopping for a good book it will find you.

I used to speedgame for charity we did charities worldwide by playing games and streaming them live for people to watch and gave away prizes. It was amazing to be a part of something so great and positive.

*Hedgehogs* Feral is a sweetie she is my first and always going to hold a special place in my heart like no other!

Celeste was an impulse of saving a hedgehog doomed to a small pet shop life with no wheel, no idea her age, but she was huge for 350Gs when I got her, she's dropped and is much more fit and taken to the wheel like an addict. I am glad I got here and gave her a good home even if she is a huffy spiky little turd sometimes


----------



## sayhedgehog

This is a great idea.

- My name is Roxie. 
- I'm 26.
- I've been a member of this forum forever but I rarely ever post. I'm gonna change that!
- I was born HIV+ and was orphaned by AIDS at 10 years old.
- I have had three hedgehogs: Quillson, Theodore and Thaddeus. Thaddeus is the only one I have now. He was a rescue that someone abandoned at a local Petsmart.
- I crochet, sew, make jewelry and all kinds of other crafts.
- I love body modification. I have 6 tattoos including two hedgehog ones and 6 piercings including stretched lobes.
- I have had dreadlocks since March of 2007.
- I read 209 books in 2010 and I'm on my way to beating that this year.
- I'm a writer.
- I've been with my partner for almost 12 years.
- I have a pug/shih tzu mix named Throckmorton Trouble that I love to death.
- I pretty much live on the Internet.

I guess that's all the relatively important stuff. =D


----------



## moothecow

MissC said:


> You really should come visit me: I live in Canmore (run, skate, ski and dogsled are all we do here...maybe snowboard) and I know ASL!


Sumo and Misha playdate in Canmore! Actually, embarrassingly enough I've never been west of lake Huron. I go dogsledding to Algonquin. So, maybe I should drop in for a visit.  Ever been to Toronto?



DexterTheHog said:


> I know ASL too! It was my minor in college. I never learned how to say hedgehog though...


I'll ask one of the ASL people at my work! That can be my first word in ASL :lol:


----------



## moothecow

CanadienHedgie said:


> I was in dance (ballet and contemporary) for 10 years, but I had to quit because I was diagnosed with scoliosis. Because of where the curve in my spine is, my hips don't line up which is causing a LOT of problems.


Aw, I'm really sorry. I feel your pain - literally. I also have scoliosis, and my hips and shoulder are misaligned. Not drastically, just slightly, but it gives me tension headaches if I stress my back out too much (doesn't stop me from running and biking and such, but it's a pain in the butt... or rather, in the neck). I stopped ballet because I have laughably flat feet and point shoes would have been a challenge, but I want to get back into it just for the fun of it, casually.



CanadienHedgie said:


> I'm not sure if I want to be a Speech Pathologist or Audiologist yet, so I'll probably take both since it's only one extra year, and I could do both.


Oh hey, my mom's an SLP. She worked in an orphanage in Moscow for many years, and is getting her Canadian certification now.

Also, MAN do you have a lot of pets!

Hope your boyfriend gets back soon. Do you have any approximate idea of how long he's there for, or do they not tell him at all? That's kind of crazy if it's the latter and he has no idea how long he's deployed for.

As for languages, I'm working on my French and want to be fluent soon. I'm also beginner in German, but very fluent in Russian, so I can teach you :lol:


----------



## moothecow

sayhedgehog said:


> I was born HIV+ and was orphaned by AIDS at 10 years old.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Long ago though it may be, I'm sorry for your loss.



sayhedgehog said:


> I read 209 books in 2010 and I'm on my way to beating that this year.


Um, that's amazing. Standing ovation. You're kinda my hero. What are your favourite books?


----------



## moothecow

TWCOGAR said:


> I'm a diagnosed schizophrenic as of age 19 and battling that along with neurological sleep disorders. I have a very keen and analytical mind that has served me well in solving problems and being able to remain a step head at problem solving and adapting to changing situations.
> 
> I am huge nerd, I build PCs sometimes, watch Star Trek and Star Wars. I love the marvel universe and Batman and Green Lantern from DC Universe. I'm avid into older books that never got much notice and still don't and believe when shopping for a good book it will find you.
> 
> I used to speedgame for charity we did charities worldwide by playing games and streaming them live for people to watch and gave away prizes. It was amazing to be a part of something so great and positive.


Tim, you sound like the nerdiest nerd, and I mean that in the most positive, "that's awesome" kind of way. I like you're just casually like "hey, I build computers from scratch, no biggie." :lol: Have you seen the sneak preview trailer for the new Batman movie?


----------



## CanadienHedgie

moothecow said:


> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in dance (ballet and contemporary) for 10 years, but I had to quit because I was diagnosed with scoliosis. Because of where the curve in my spine is, my hips don't line up which is causing a LOT of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, I'm really sorry. I feel your pain - literally. I also have scoliosis, and my hips and shoulder are misaligned. Not drastically, just slightly, but it gives me tension headaches if I stress my back out too much (doesn't stop me from running and biking and such, but it's a pain in the butt... or rather, in the neck). I stopped ballet because I have laughably flat feet and point shoes would have been a challenge, but I want to get back into it just for the fun of it, casually.
Click to expand...

I have completely flat feet too! Don't know if I should go :shock: ,  ,  or :lol: lol.



moothecow said:


> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to be a Speech Pathologist or Audiologist yet, so I'll probably take both since it's only one extra year, and I could do both.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey, my mom's an SLP. She worked in an orphanage in Moscow for many years, and is getting her Canadian certification now.
Click to expand...

Another similarity  .



moothecow said:


> Also, MAN do you have a lot of pets!


Yeah  I love it! (Except when it's muddy out :roll: , my floor turns a lovely brown shade  Or when half of them all happen to be sick at once :| )



moothecow said:


> Hope your boyfriend gets back soon. Do you have any approximate idea of how long he's there for, or do they not tell him at all? That's kind of crazy if it's the latter and he has no idea how long he's deployed for.


Well... He was supposed to be home just about 2 months ago, but there keeping him longer  So at this point I have no clue when he'll be home...if he'll be home (I shouldn't say that...He will come home). I haven't seen him in nearly 8 months!  He didn't even get to come home for Christmas, or when his dad was dying. I especially hate the times when I don't get a letter or a phone call or anything for a few weeks. That kills  .


----------



## ourico

CanadienHedgie said:


> moothecow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your boyfriend gets back soon. Do you have any approximate idea of how long he's there for, or do they not tell him at all? That's kind of crazy if it's the latter and he has no idea how long he's deployed for.
> 
> 
> 
> Well... He was supposed to be home just about 2 months ago, but there keeping him longer  So at this point I have no clue when he'll be home...if he'll be home (I shouldn't say that...He will come home). I haven't seen him in nearly 8 months!  He didn't even get to come home for Christmas, or when his dad was dying. I especially hate the times when I don't get a letter or a phone call or anything for a few weeks. That kills  .
Click to expand...

I'm sorry!  That must be so hard, I can't imagine. I bet he's an amazing person, to be able to serve his country like that. I hope he comes back soon Canadian!


----------



## sayhedgehog

moothecow said:


> sayhedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born HIV+ and was orphaned by AIDS at 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. Long ago though it may be, I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> sayhedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read 209 books in 2010 and I'm on my way to beating that this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, that's amazing. Standing ovation. You're kinda my hero. What are your favourite books?
Click to expand...

Thank you. <3 Just part of life, really.

Haha! I've always been a reading machine. I learned to read at 3 and by the third grade I was reading at a college level. It's always been how I keep my sanity.  Mostly, I read Victorian era literature and other classics (I find most modern writers trite), but I have to admit that my favorite novels are a series called The Sword of Truth Series by Terry Goodkind. I am not normally a fan of fantasy type literature, but man, those books are incredible.


----------



## CanadienHedgie

ourico said:


> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moothecow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your boyfriend gets back soon. Do you have any approximate idea of how long he's there for, or do they not tell him at all? That's kind of crazy if it's the latter and he has no idea how long he's deployed for.
> 
> 
> 
> Well... He was supposed to be home just about 2 months ago, but there keeping him longer  So at this point I have no clue when he'll be home...if he'll be home (I shouldn't say that...He will come home). I haven't seen him in nearly 8 months!  He didn't even get to come home for Christmas, or when his dad was dying. I especially hate the times when I don't get a letter or a phone call or anything for a few weeks. That kills  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry!  That must be so hard, I can't imagine. I bet he's an amazing person, to be able to serve his country like that. I hope he comes back soon Canadian!
Click to expand...

It's extremely hard. I think it's one of those things that unless you've been in my position, you can't understand how hard it really is. It's pretty much like, I'm laying here in my safe, comfy bed, and he could have just been hit by a roadside bomb, his legs could have just been blown off, he could have just lost an arm, he could be dying right now, he might already be dead, he could have just watched his bestfriend die, he could have just accidentally killed his bestfriend, he might be struggling to stay alive, he could have just killed someone, he could have just left a child orphaned, he could have shot a child, and the biggest one, he might go through all that and never get to come home. I just want him home, alive.


----------



## TeddysMommy

CanadienHedgie said:


> Well... He was supposed to be home just about 2 months ago, but there keeping him longer  So at this point I have no clue when he'll be home...if he'll be home (I shouldn't say that...He will come home). I haven't seen him in nearly 8 months!  He didn't even get to come home for Christmas, or when his dad was dying. I especially hate the times when I don't get a letter or a phone call or anything for a few weeks. That kills  .


I'm sorry!  That must be so hard, I can't imagine. I bet he's an amazing person, to be able to serve his country like that. I hope he comes back soon Canadian![/quote]

It's extremely hard. I think it's one of those things that unless you've been in my position, you can't understand how hard it really is. It's pretty much like, I'm laying here in my safe, comfy bed, and he could have just been hit by a roadside bomb, his legs could have just been blown off, he could have just lost an arm, he could be dying right now, he might already be dead, he could have just watched his bestfriend die, he could have just accidentally killed his bestfriend, he might be struggling to stay alive, he could have just killed someone, he could have just left a child orphaned, he could have shot a child, and the biggest one, he might go through all that and never get to come home. I just want him home, alive.[/quote]

CanadianHedgie, that must be so hard. I wish the best to him and you. I bet your hedgehogs miss him too, they may never even of met him (have they?) but by your stories I bet they heard they think he is their amazing hedgie-dad


----------



## moothecow

CanadienHedgie said:


> It's extremely hard. I think it's one of those things that unless you've been in my position, you can't understand how hard it really is. It's pretty much like, I'm laying here in my safe, comfy bed, and he could have just been hit by a roadside bomb, his legs could have just been blown off, he could have just lost an arm, he could be dying right now, he might already be dead, he could have just watched his bestfriend die, he could have just accidentally killed his bestfriend, he might be struggling to stay alive, he could have just killed someone, he could have just left a child orphaned, he could have shot a child, and the biggest one, he might go through all that and never get to come home. I just want him home, alive.


I'm so sorry! I can't imagine how strong you must be to put up with all the uncertainly and the worrying - because they does that strength. Don't think "if" he comes home... just "when". Good vibes. I'll be hoping for his safe (and very soon!) return as well, for you. Do you hear from him often?


----------



## Guest

moothecow said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a diagnosed schizophrenic as of age 19 and battling that along with neurological sleep disorders. I have a very keen and analytical mind that has served me well in solving problems and being able to remain a step head at problem solving and adapting to changing situations.
> 
> I am huge nerd, I build PCs sometimes, watch Star Trek and Star Wars. I love the marvel universe and Batman and Green Lantern from DC Universe. I'm avid into older books that never got much notice and still don't and believe when shopping for a good book it will find you.
> 
> I used to speedgame for charity we did charities worldwide by playing games and streaming them live for people to watch and gave away prizes. It was amazing to be a part of something so great and positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim, you sound like the nerdiest nerd, and I mean that in the most positive, "that's awesome" kind of way. I like you're just casually like "hey, I build computers from scratch, no biggie." :lol: Have you seen the sneak preview trailer for the new Batman movie?
Click to expand...

I have built them before its actually quiet easy to do, yep I saw it and cannot wait for the movie, I hear the new Spider-Man reboot movie trailer is due this week


----------



## CanadienHedgie

TeddysMommy said:


> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... He was supposed to be home just about 2 months ago, but there keeping him longer  So at this point I have no clue when he'll be home...if he'll be home (I shouldn't say that...He will come home). I haven't seen him in nearly 8 months!  He didn't even get to come home for Christmas, or when his dad was dying. I especially hate the times when I don't get a letter or a phone call or anything for a few weeks. That kills  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ourico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry!  That must be so hard, I can't imagine. I bet he's an amazing person, to be able to serve his country like that. I hope he comes back soon Canadian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremely hard. I think it's one of those things that unless you've been in my position, you can't understand how hard it really is. It's pretty much like, I'm laying here in my safe, comfy bed, and he could have just been hit by a roadside bomb, his legs could have just been blown off, he could have just lost an arm, he could be dying right now, he might already be dead, he could have just watched his bestfriend die, he could have just accidentally killed his bestfriend, he might be struggling to stay alive, he could have just killed someone, he could have just left a child orphaned, he could have shot a child, and the biggest one, he might go through all that and never get to come home. I just want him home, alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CanadianHedgie, that must be so hard. I wish the best to him and you. I bet your hedgehogs miss him too, they may never even of met him (have they?) but by your stories I bet they heard they think he is their amazing hedgie-dad
Click to expand...

Yes, they've met him. I really think our little girl hedgie misses him though. She was only close to him, and doesn't want anyone else near her or to touch her. I swear she legit hates me. I always tell them stories  . And show them pictures and tell them their daddy is silly :lol: They don't understand but it makes me feel better! I like to think they care. They recognize his smell still, because I put his shirts in the cages after I put some of his cologne on them and let them air out good (so the smell is hardly noticeable to me), then they sleep with it  . I do that to though, I either sleep in one of his shirts because his smell is comforting, or I sleep with one, or put it on my gigantic teddy bear that's bigger then me. 



moothecow said:


> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremely hard. I think it's one of those things that unless you've been in my position, you can't understand how hard it really is. It's pretty much like, I'm laying here in my safe, comfy bed, and he could have just been hit by a roadside bomb, his legs could have just been blown off, he could have just lost an arm, he could be dying right now, he might already be dead, he could have just watched his bestfriend die, he could have just accidentally killed his bestfriend, he might be struggling to stay alive, he could have just killed someone, he could have just left a child orphaned, he could have shot a child, and the biggest one, he might go through all that and never get to come home. I just want him home, alive.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry! I can't imagine how strong you must be to put up with all the uncertainly and the worrying - because they does that strength. Don't think "if" he comes home... just "when". Good vibes. I'll be hoping for his safe (and very soon!) return as well, for you. Do you hear from him often?
Click to expand...

I hear from him quite a bit, he writes and calls whenever he can. I write to him everyday, so he usually ends up getting anywhere from 4-20 letters in one go! Stupid mail service :evil: . He calls as much as he can, though I wish it was more  He calls about once every two weeks. Because of where he's stationed he only gets one 15 minute call a week! 15 whole frickin minutes  . Calls are the most comforting thing, because then I know at this moment, he's alive, and ok. Once we were talking, and the phone got cut off for some reason, I swear I almost had died. My heart was beating extremely fast, and I couldn't breath properly, it was terrible. I was sure they got hit by a bomb or something. I usually get about 4-6 letters a month. Which is why it's extremely scary when I don't get a letter one week, and especially two weeks in a row. I write everyday, because it makes me feel better, I have time, and he really likes it. I send him care packages once a week with candy, call cards (when they can use them), magazines, random boy gadgets that I know he'd want, pictures, deflated balls + air pump, etc. Once a month I send him shampoo, soap, towels, razors, cologne, etc. And I send his unit things as well once a month. It's really draining, because my life basically revolves around wondering "what if", what he's doing, and what he's thinking.


----------



## TeddysMommy

CanadienHedgie said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... He was supposed to be home just about 2 months ago, but there keeping him longer  So at this point I have no clue when he'll be home...if he'll be home (I shouldn't say that...He will come home). I haven't seen him in nearly 8 months!  He didn't even get to come home for Christmas, or when his dad was dying. I especially hate the times when I don't get a letter or a phone call or anything for a few weeks. That kills  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ourico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry!  That must be so hard, I can't imagine. I bet he's an amazing person, to be able to serve his country like that. I hope he comes back soon Canadian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremely hard. I think it's one of those things that unless you've been in my position, you can't understand how hard it really is. It's pretty much like, I'm laying here in my safe, comfy bed, and he could have just been hit by a roadside bomb, his legs could have just been blown off, he could have just lost an arm, he could be dying right now, he might already be dead, he could have just watched his bestfriend die, he could have just accidentally killed his bestfriend, he might be struggling to stay alive, he could have just killed someone, he could have just left a child orphaned, he could have shot a child, and the biggest one, he might go through all that and never get to come home. I just want him home, alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CanadianHedgie, that must be so hard. I wish the best to him and you. I bet your hedgehogs miss him too, they may never even of met him (have they?) but by your stories I bet they heard they think he is their amazing hedgie-dad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they've met him. I really think our little girl hedgie misses him though. She was only close to him, and doesn't want anyone else near her or to touch her. I swear she legit hates me. I always tell them stories  . And show them pictures and tell them their daddy is silly :lol: They don't understand but it makes me feel better! I like to think they care. They recognize his smell still, because I put his shirts in the cages after I put some of his cologne on them and let them air out good (so the smell is hardly noticeable to me), then they sleep with it  . I do that to though, I either sleep in one of his shirts because his smell is comforting, or I sleep with one, or put it on my gigantic teddy bear that's bigger then me.
> 
> 
> 
> moothecow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremely hard. I think it's one of those things that unless you've been in my position, you can't understand how hard it really is. It's pretty much like, I'm laying here in my safe, comfy bed, and he could have just been hit by a roadside bomb, his legs could have just been blown off, he could have just lost an arm, he could be dying right now, he might already be dead, he could have just watched his bestfriend die, he could have just accidentally killed his bestfriend, he might be struggling to stay alive, he could have just killed someone, he could have just left a child orphaned, he could have shot a child, and the biggest one, he might go through all that and never get to come home. I just want him home, alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry! I can't imagine how strong you must be to put up with all the uncertainly and the worrying - because they does that strength. Don't think "if" he comes home... just "when". Good vibes. I'll be hoping for his safe (and very soon!) return as well, for you. Do you hear from him often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear from him quite a bit, he writes and calls whenever he can. I write to him everyday, so he usually ends up getting anywhere from 4-20 letters in one go! Stupid mail service :evil: . He calls as much as he can, though I wish it was more  He calls about once every two weeks. Because of where he's stationed he only gets one 15 minute call a week! 15 whole frickin minutes  . Calls are the most comforting thing, because then I know at this moment, he's alive, and ok. Once we were talking, and the phone got cut off for some reason, I swear I almost had died. My heart was beating extremely fast, and I couldn't breath properly, it was terrible. I was sure they got hit by a bomb or something. I usually get about 4-6 letters a month. Which is why it's extremely scary when I don't get a letter one week, and especially two weeks in a row. I write everyday, because it makes me feel better, I have time, and he really likes it. I send him care packages once a week with candy, call cards (when they can use them), magazines, random boy gadgets that I know he'd want, pictures, deflated balls + air pump, etc. Once a month I send him shampoo, soap, towels, razors, cologne, etc. And I send his unit things as well once a month. It's really draining, because my life basically revolves around wondering "what if", what he's doing, and what he's thinking.
Click to expand...

Do you know when he is coming home next?


----------



## CanadienHedgie

moothecow said:


> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremely hard. I think it's one of those things that unless you've been in my position, you can't understand how hard it really is. It's pretty much like, I'm laying here in my safe, comfy bed, and he could have just been hit by a roadside bomb, his legs could have just been blown off, he could have just lost an arm, he could be dying right now, he might already be dead, he could have just watched his bestfriend die, he could have just accidentally killed his bestfriend, he might be struggling to stay alive, he could have just killed someone, he could have just left a child orphaned, he could have shot a child, and the biggest one, he might go through all that and never get to come home. I just want him home, alive.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry! I can't imagine how strong you must be to put up with all the uncertainly and the worrying - because they does that strength. Don't think "if" he comes home... just "when". Good vibes. I'll be hoping for his safe (and very soon!) return as well, for you. Do you hear from him often?
Click to expand...




CanadienHedgie said:


> I hear from him quite a bit, he writes and calls whenever he can. I write to him everyday, so he usually ends up getting anywhere from 4-20 letters in one go! Stupid mail service :evil: . He calls as much as he can, though I wish it was more  He calls about once every two weeks. Because of where he's stationed he only gets one 15 minute call a week! 15 whole frickin minutes  . Calls are the most comforting thing, because then I know at this moment, he's alive, and ok. Once we were talking, and the phone got cut off for some reason, I swear I almost had died. My heart was beating extremely fast, and I couldn't breath properly, it was terrible. I was sure they got hit by a bomb or something. I usually get about 4-6 letters a month. Which is why it's extremely scary when I don't get a letter one week, and especially two weeks in a row. I write everyday, because it makes me feel better, I have time, and he really likes it. I send him care packages once a week with candy, call cards (when they can use them), magazines, random boy gadgets that I know he'd want, pictures, deflated balls + air pump, etc. Once a month I send him shampoo, soap, towels, razors, cologne, etc. And I send his unit things as well once a month. It's really draining, because my life basically revolves around wondering "what if", what he's doing, and what he's thinking.





TeddysMommy said:


> Do you know when he is coming home next?


Not a clue, because he was supposed to be home 2 months ago. It's kind of the thing were he could call tonight saying he'll be home in 6 weeks, 6 days or 48 hours. But he won't be kept there any longer then a year. So all I know is sometime, within the next 4 months, he'll be home (hopefully...  )


----------



## hedgiebuddy

It must be extremely difficult for you now. Please tell us when he comes home! 

Here is my info/facts: 
Name: Grace 
Age: 11 
Hobbies: Researching hedgies :lol: , tennis, reading, TV, and too many things to name! :lol:  
Fav color: Purple 
Pets: 2 cats (Oliver and Lilac) and 2 dogs (Polly and Allison) No hedgie but I will soon have her in August! 
Random facts: I love watching cartoons, talking to my friends, reading HHC, playing computer, and taking photos!


----------



## beautsbelle

What a neat post. My eyes are burning from reading so many. Okay, here is "me"


My real name is Andi and I claim to be 29 this year..... again

I am the mother of many wonderful kids, some have 2 feet, and some have 4
My youngest child is 15
My oldest child is 20

My hedgie is named Roxie, and she is in love with her new cage set up
My CSW is due to be delivered today and I am so excited I can't stand it

I have been married for almost 17 years to a very patient man

I love to read and I got a Kindle for Christmas and It is AWESOME

I secretly LOVE chocolate and anything that has chocolate in it, or around it, or on it.... YUMM

I am a nurse

I have 2 dogs right now, Josie is a chihuahua/wiener dog mix who is 10 years this August and she is my baby girl
1 new rescue I got was supposed to be a chihuahua/wiener dog mix, who as it turns out I believe is a chihuahua/beagle mix named Jax. He is 4 years old the vet thinks, and I am so glad to have rescued him. He was found roaming the streets in Texas and was shipped up to Wisconsin to a rescue where I found him and could not leave him there. 

I miss my English Springer Spaniel, Tabby, who was almost 18 years old when she went to sleep forever this past September.. She was my pride and joy. Always a smile on her face and a wag in her tail. 

I wish I liked beer (but I have been known to have a Blue Moon if it is on tap with an orange)

My favorite color is "ALL OF THEM".... too hard to pick!

I collect Longaberger baskets

I was a Registered Girl Scout for over 25 years and received my Silver Award (which was kind of hard to do!)

I do not watch much television, but if I do, I try to watch NCIS

I preformed the Can-Can with several friends on a cruise ship at the age of 18 while sailing through international waters and got a standing ovation at a talent competition. lol

Several of my all time favorite movies include
1. Somewhere in Time (christopher reeves)
2. Wonder Man (Danny Kaye)
3. The War of the Roses (danny divito, kathleen turner and Michael douglas)
4. The Emperors New Groove (disney)

I used to dye my hair so blonde that a guy once called me Big Bird, and another guy the same night told me I looked like a Sunflower (i worked in a hotel at the front desk and they were a bit intoxicated....)

Well, that's all the interesting things I can come up with for now. Just have to say that I really enjoy reading the posts on this site and I have learned SOOOO much I think my brain is full, or close to being full....

Take care, 
Andi


----------



## SLF

I'm Scott. I'm 21, will be 22 in August. 
I'm a recent college grad(May this year) with a degree in English & Communications.
I've worked at 2 radio stations in the last four years, and had my own radio show for four as well. I don't do it anymore and I miss it. Music basically consumes me...I go to concerts all the time, collect live audio/DVD bootlegs, etc. Two of my favorite bands are Dropkick Murphys & Mighty Mighty Bosstones. I've seen Dropkick live 40 times(twice more in September, too). 
I had to turn down an offer to move to Florida to work for a record label for money reasons, and it kills me every day.
I love beer. Sometimes I brew my own. I like trying all different types. My three favorites are probably Delirium Tremens, Smithwick's, and Double *******.
I'm also a huge hockey fan(Colorado Avalanche & University of North Dakota). And soccer as well.
I've currently got 2 hedgehogs, Rogue & Storm, though Storm will be moving in with my girlfriend pretty soon. I just got them on Tuesday  I've also got a leopard gecko, Slayer. I'll be looking into getting a nile monitor and a german shepherd when I move out of my parent's house. I just generally like animals.

That's about it in a nutshell.


----------



## Nancy

beautsbelle said:


> What a neat post. My eyes are burning from reading so many. Okay, here is "me"
> My real name is Andi and I claim to be 29 this year..... again
> Andi


Welcome to HHC. I'm also 29. heehee


----------



## Holly.Kinz

I thought this post was interesting, even if no one has posted since July?

*My name is Holly
*I'm 163cm
*I'm Stitchs mommy since a little over a month now and loving him to bits!
*I'm 21, almost 22.
*I have a silly imagination..
*I love to write stories.
*I'm half German and proud.
*I have one dog whos a ****apoo whos 2yrs old and one cat who is 7 yrs old. 
*I'm a licenced makeup freelance artist. 
**HUGE* animal lover
*I'm apart of PETA 
*I Love acid trance, dark electro type of music
*My hair is purple and I have a chelsea hawk 
*I love horror movies
*My bestfriend is Icelandic hes awesome. 
*I have SO many tattoos I don't know when I will stop..
*I'm nocturnal BIG time.
*I have a boyfriend named Lance. We've been together for a little over of 3yrs. Hes my rock.
*I don't drive, I don't even have my G1 im to paranoid to drive... :shock: 
*I don't look my age, I look 16, 17 yrs old. It sucks now, I'll be thankful when I'm older  
*I'm stuck on eating pizza pockets for lunch. 
*I have a heart condition. I've had it since I was born. I've had 4 open heart surgerys. It left me with a cool 18cm long scar on my chest.  
*I have over ten piercings
*I live life to the fullest and have fun.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Haha wooow, so many posts! Seems like its been a while since ppl have caught up to it. Okay well on with the show! :lol: 

My name is Persephone, but my name is a little complicated so I like to be called Seph instead. 
I've had a billion nicknames; Per, Persy, Seph, Phon phon, Squishy (idk why), Perploof (my bff made that one up after an incident at a cafe) and many others lol

I have one hedgie and his name is Squiggy, and I absolutely adore him

My favorite colors are electric blue, silver, and black 

I was in band in the 6th and 7th grade and I played French Horn  

Then in HS I was in NJROTC for 2 years, but got out cuz I was being bullied.

I love rock/alternative/indie/classical/pop/techno/dupstep

I'm a mix of 4 different cultures, none of them Greek like my namesake :lol: 

I adore animals, and I'm hoping to start attending college so I can be a veterinarian and open my own animal shelter 

I've had dozens of pets, ranging from dogs, cats, parrots, iguanas, turtles, snails, fish, and now a hedgie lol

At the moment, I have Squiggy, my cats Nova & Jade. My betta fish Whiskey just passed about a week ago R.I.P. and my gran gran currently is taking care of my parakeet Jack Jack until I can pick her up

I'm very short  only about 5'2

I'm a total book worm and can finish a 400 page book in a day  and usually have my face in a book when I'm not playing with an animal lol

I'm also a gamer, obsessed with Little Big Planet cuz I love its creativity but will play anything form LBP to Tekken to Metal Gear Solid to Halo

And finally, I'm 20 going on 21 but look 15 :lol:


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Kayso, hi thurr 

I'm Logan, I am a girl, Lol. I am 14 years old, and I am a freshman in highschool.

I have a hedgehog, and she is my first, her name is Claira<3 I love her bunches, and my boyfriend loves her too  I have a dog named Dolly, I rescued her, from a house when I was 9. I found her eating a bagel and the ladys yard she was in said she was the worst dog ever, I told her "I want her." THen I took her home, and she has always beeon over weight.. she weighs 45 lbs :roll: She is full figured.

Like I said, I'm a freshie in high school. I take French, and I'm in drama. I work with children, and I love kids.

My favorite colour is green, and yellow

I like all kinds of music, my dad is a musician in North Carolina, and has played music in South Carolina, Alabama, and Florida too. But I like anything acoustic, and indie.

But that's the basics, Lol. I'm kinda late, but whateverr.


----------



## Christemo

I'm Christine.
I'm originally from Southern NJ.
I have a 9 week old hedgie named Amelia.
Amelia has her own Twitter account.
I have a BS in Psychology from Mount St. Mary's University, and I'm working on my MA in Forensic Psychology in DC.
I have found out first hand why hedgies don't wear costumes.
I love Philly sports.
I'm a tree (5'10).
I love cooking.


----------



## pitbullgirl101

Hmm Im new I will jump in here if thats okay


I'm Carmen I'm from Tennessee,

* I have one baby named Master Quills ( he is 2 months old)

* I also have 3 redtail boas

* 2 ball pythons

* 4 pitbulls ( one is pregnant)

* 1 rat terrier ( she thinks she is a human)

*2 spiders

* 1 turkey(he thinks he is a rabbit)

*1 Rabbit ( thinks she is a turkey) 

*4 ducks 

* I am obsessed with animals

* I am also obssed with making Master Quills things!!

* I have been with my boyfriend for 3 years

* I am 19 and in need of a job!!

* I do still live with my parents ( at night)

* I do not drink or party or do any kind of drugs

* One thing I would love too have is a Dirt Bike

* I enjoy hunting 

* I love frog legs 

*I am kinda addicted to Frog Pants  LOL!!!

* I love Christmas 

* I already have my christmas tree up

* I have only about 2 favorite movies 1)Avatar 2)A Christmas Story

*I wear cowboy boots with booty shorts!!!

* I rarly wear jeans 

* My favorite color is Blue



oh wow thats all I can think of now


----------



## arian

I'm new so I will post a bit!

I live in Western Kentucky.
I have one hedgehog, Lola.
Two kittens, Dennis and Petunia. (My aunt called me and told me she found Petunia under her car so I adopted her and the next day I went outside and Dennis ran out from our bushes!)
A black lab/rottweiler mix puppy, Holly.
A two and a half year old basset hound, Linda.
I'm vegan and so is my boyfriend! (No, we are not members of PETA...) 
I'm into pop-punk music like The Queers and The Riverdales..
And my boyfriend plays in a really great pop-punk band called Parasite Diet.  http://www.parasitediet.com
I'm 19.. Getting close to 20. Most people say I look 14, but my boyfriend is nearly 27. :lol: 
We're actually going to be married in the spring, but I can't bring myself to say "fiance." 
He has Aspergers and has decided I must too. :lol: I have never been to a doctor, but he swears that's why I am the way I am. 
I have two tattoos! There are plenty more coming.
One piercing, a monroe. 
I don't know how to drive and I don't plan on learning.
I want to go to Paul Mitchell the School Louisville..
But I feel guilty not dedicating my life to directly helping animals. 
I love video games and reading.


----------



## Pokey

Haha great idea! I loved reading everyone elses, a few made me lol! :lol: 

- my name is Drew, just Drew... not Andrew.
- I have one hedgie who I rescued, his name is Pazu (named after a character in the film Castle in the Sky).
- I enjoy reading, my favorite series would be Harry Potter of course.
- I have 5 tattoo's. Two of which are pokemon, another two are Harry Potter related, and the other is the script "family" written across my wrist.
- I am turning 19 this winter.
- I will be taking physical education for two years next fall, and then continuing my four years of education to eventually become a social studies and english teacher.
- animals are my passion and have always had multiple companions since I can remember.
- I can not stand intolerance and predujice. 
- I have played competitive volleyball for 8 years.
- I work full time at a liquor store and serve at a local restaurant on the side.
- I am happiest when I am spending time with my niece and two nephews.
- my favorite quote is "someday the time will come when we must chose between what is right, and what is easy" and it is said by Albus Dumbledore
- I have an irrational fear of clowns (my two older sisters forced me to watch the movie "IT" by Steven King when I was four. Ever since I get extremely unconfortable around clowns and is to the day the only thing that can give me an anxiety attack. :? 
- I am quite shy, but am very friendly once I feel confortable. 
- my favorite sports team is the Edmonton Oilers, which have gotten to an amazing start so far this season... typical huh? Canadian who loves hockey haha  
- aside from my Hedgehog, I have a cat Zeus (grey shorthair), my baby... an eleven year old ****er spaniel cross Zambooka (Zammy), and will soon be adding another hedgehog or cat within the next 6 months.
- my favorite video game is the whole sonic the hedgehog series. Ever since my family had received a sega genesis from Santa for Christmas nearly two decades ago, sonic has been one of my obsessions, the others being Harry Potter, Pokemon, and the mmorpg Maplestory.
- yes... I play Maplestory. Level164 and still raising haha!
- last but not least, I acknowledge who I am, I love being able to feel comfortable in my own skin, and am very proud to be what others will call dork. I may age, but that is simply a number and I will truly never grow up. The young hearted live forever! :lol:


----------



## jdepu1

I want to join in tooo!

Okay lets see Hi I'm Jackie! 
I am 21 years old and turning 22 in December!
I'm originally from Upstate NY but moved to Charlotte NC this summer after graduating college.
I moved alone...and cant afford to pay the higher rent for a dog...so I started looking for other pet ideas...hence the hedgehog!
My boyfriend has always wanted a hedgehog and he gave me the idea!
My hedgie is a rescue named Gusgus and I think he is a year and a half old.... he hates me :lol: 
Hmmm lets see... I want to be an event designer, like the person that people come to saying hi i want a Christmas party or I want a Winter Wonderland wedding and I help do the decorations.
I stalk these forums basically every night  
and well I dont have any cool talents or anything to make me sound cool... uhmm... my dog Miss Penelope is coming to vacay with me for 2 weeks and she looooves Gusgus so I am super excited for that! 
The end.


----------

